# Lordy, Lordy, we're up to #40 and more! (44)!!



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## rydert (Oct 25, 2012)

44 wow...............and it's only October


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

rydert said:


> 44 wow...............and it's only October


LOVE your Avatar!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Oct 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> LOVE your Avatar!!!!!!!!!!!



my daughter loves messing with my dog..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2012)

Love the smell of a brand new dribler.


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2012)

On a side note, i mighta set a record for my self this morning ... i sat up and looked at the clock, oh crap im late its 6:30 ... got to the club and pegged in, oh wow its only 6:50?  Not bad for being on the other side of the county, and i put my shoes on da right feets and everything.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 25, 2012)

How sit feel to get all 4 wisdom teeth extracted at once?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love the smell of a brand new dribler.





Pffffffffffffffffffffft !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffffffffffft !!



Well, that didn't take long. 
slob.


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> How sit feel to get all 4 wisdom teeth extracted at once?



Two at once wasnt bad, couldnt tell ya about 4 though...


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Two at once wasnt bad, couldnt tell ya about 4 though...



Thx, i think ill go for it. Im pretty good at drinking my meals anyhow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love the smell of a brand new dribler.


.... wash yer mouf out right now!


BreamReaper said:


> How sit feel to get all 4 wisdom teeth extracted at once?


i got a dewit yer self plan 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffffffffffft !!



way ta go, way ta go!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love the smell of a brand new dribler.





slip said:


> On a side note, i mighta set a record for my self this morning ... i sat up and looked at the clock, oh crap im late its 6:30 ... got to the club and pegged in, oh wow its only 6:50?  Not bad for being on the other side of the county, and i put my shoes on da right feets and everything.





BreamReaper said:


> How sit feel to get all 4 wisdom teeth extracted at once?


Well, I had 3 & 1/2 done at once......... local dentist started on the first one, it broke so he sent me to Valdosta to a surgeon, good drugs & NO STRAWS or Cigs and you'll be ok!


BreamReaper said:


> Thx, i think ill go for it. Im pretty good at drinking my meals anyhow.


 just not through a straw!!!!!!! I'm Serious!!!!


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Thx, i think ill go for it. Im pretty good at drinking my meals anyhow.



Juss do as they tell ya ... Ice/salt water and no straws.

I had two taken out awake, took two of the pain killers they gave me that day and never took another. It hurts but not as bad as people tell ya, unless i just got lucky... Guess ill find out when the other two get cut out, gunna be awake for those, too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, that didn't take long.
> slob.










Gonna grill up some elk cheese/bacon burgers fo suppa !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna grill up some elk cheese/bacon burgers fo suppa !!



Does elk give you gas


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna grill up some elk cheese/bacon burgers fo suppa !!



im headed your way


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna grill up some elk cheese/bacon burgers fo suppa !!



Sounds good....Hope they turn out better than the attempted beer can chicken.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Does elk give you gas






Water gives me gas . . .


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Juss do as they tell ya ... Ice/salt water and no straws.
> 
> I had two taken out awake, took two of the pain killers they gave me that day and never took another. It hurts but not as bad as people tell ya, unless i just got lucky... Guess ill find out when the other two get cut out, gunna be awake for those, too.



i think ima be put down, since one is impacted under another molar. ive always had bad deals wit ma chompers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Sounds good....Hope they turn out better than the attempted beer can chicken.





Considering we started drankin at daylight I thought we did well ???


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Water gives me gas . . .



so you REALLY are full of it ....


----------



## rydert (Oct 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Juss do as they tell ya ... Ice/salt water and no straws.
> 
> I had two taken out awake, took two of the pain killers they gave me that day and never took another. It hurts but not as bad as people tell ya, unless i just got lucky... Guess ill find out when the other two get cut out, gunna be awake for those, too.



I had all 4 of mine taken out at one visit.........I think that was as close to death as i've ever been


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Considering we started drankin at daylight I thought we did well ???



Cause if ya don't start early.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> so you REALLY are full of it ....





You could say I'm a BLAST to be around !!


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> i think ima be put down, since one is impacted under another molar. ive always had bad deals wit ma chompers



The two i had taken out was impacted, thats why they had to come out and the other two can wait. As long as they can they'll wanna knock you out, they didnt me because of my heart but other wise they dont give you a choice.

Very hard not to get claustrophobic and flip yer lid with all of the tools/hands in yer face and mouth and the sound of a jack hammer ripping your jaw apart (Sounds like, anway). Even with all of that though i'd still rather do it awake, personally. Freakin hate being put to sleep.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Considering we started drankin at daylight I thought we did well ???



Best Ribeye I ever had too, shame they closed that place.



Hankus said:


> Cause if ya don't start early.....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2012)

Miglet





That wind gonna die bout 630


----------



## kracker (Oct 25, 2012)

Tomorrow night I'll be here
http://www.the-windjammer.com/

listening to the greatest honky-tonk band touring today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Best Ribeye I ever had too, shame they closed that place.






You need to try Palace Meat Market here Sville !!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 25, 2012)

Keebs,
when i saw this i first thought it was about age!!!

I said 44, that can't be right she must be counting months!!!

No, it's just another mind stimulatin discussions that we have fixin the world, righting wrongs, watchin out for bammers weather and tryin to keep the rabble from hurtin themselves.

Carry on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> Tomorrow night I'll be here
> http://www.the-windjammer.com/
> 
> listening to the greatest honky-tonk band touring today







"My baby loves me when I'm stoned " !!!!






and it's a dang good thang !!!


That's some kickbutt honkeytonk Kracker !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok, I drug this one out from Driveler Number 43.

From mrs. hornet 22 earlier today,

Just had lunch with my boy. He had a job interview at the hospital here in Athens. What a nice surprise. He looked so handsome with his starched shirt and purple tie.
Gawd I love that boy!
__________________
******************

Mandy, I wish the best for your Son on this interview.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Keebs,
> when i saw this i first thought it was about age!!!
> 
> I said 44, that can't be right she must be counting months!!!
> ...


Amen, darlin', amen!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2012)

My "friend" wants to know can you vote if he's been a drankin ???


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 25, 2012)

Lawd have mercy; this place be out of control.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My "friend" wants to know can you vote if he's been a drankin ???



Well obviously, look who got elected last time.


----------



## kracker (Oct 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "My baby loves me when I'm stoned " !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ain't it tho!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2012)

Go vote Unk  Get yo frien to drive


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Go vote Unk  Get yo frien to drive






I ain't ridin with that fool !!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't ridin with that fool !!!



Herddat


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 25, 2012)

rydert said:


> I had all 4 of mine taken out at one visit.........I think that was as close to death as i've ever been



Had 4 done at once also.   popped all 10 stitches in the lower quadrant biting down on a 4x4 gauze while still numb from Novocaine.  had to get restitched after returning, but the Novocaine had wore off by then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> How sit feel to get all 4 wisdom teeth extracted at once?



Mine were severely impacted so they put me in the hospital and knocked me out cold to do all four at once. No problem at all, until the pain meds wore off.  I looked like Marlon Brando in the Godfather for about a week afterwards, and then you get those dry sockets where everything you eat gets packed down in the holes they gouged out of your jaw where your teeth used to be. 

Other than all of that, nothing to it..


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to try Palace Meat Market here Sville !!!



Not sure we need to go to any establishment with "Palace" anywhere in the name.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2012)

I can't believe any of ya'll had any "wisdom" toofies to start with . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't believe any of ya'll had any "wisdom" toofies to start with . . .



This coming from YOU !!! REALLY!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Not sure we need to go to any establishment with "Palace" anywhere in the name.





hehe


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2012)

Well mite as well


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2012)

~sigh~ well, don't know my plans for sure, but I'll try to check in as I can on my FOUR DAY weekend! 
Later ya'll!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't believe any of ya'll had any "wisdom" toofies to start with . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> This coming from YOU !!! REALLY!!!
> 
> View attachment 695236
> 
> View attachment 695237



Oh snap!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This coming from YOU !!! REALLY!!!
> 
> View attachment 695236
> 
> View attachment 695237






Do you fantasize about me often ??





I mean, REALLY ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2012)

Kang Quack !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do you fantasize about me often ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have your voodoo doll. Watch it buddy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have your voodoo doll. Watch it buddy.






Heyyyyyyyyy, QUIT poking me  !!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2012)

Well


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 25, 2012)

What are y'all squabbling about now?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> What are y'all squabbling about now?



Perchin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2012)

Kang Quack !!!!!  Awwwwwwww Hail !!!! 




Hiya lil Snowbabe!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2012)

sgetti with cajun sausage.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

Cheekin, steamed squarsh wif unyuns and conebread. 

For some reason I'm feelin a coffee fit coming on.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 25, 2012)

beef stir fry!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2012)

Beer n nicotine


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> beef stir fry!





Hankus said:


> Beer n nicotine



Put those together and you got all the requirements for a balanced meal..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2012)

The fickled finger of fate decided to ruin my afternoon hunt today by keeping me at work till 6:30pm.
But..............






I'm off tomorrow and the weekend!!!! 
Already got my stuff together and just waiting on dayight. Gonna be a bad weekend for a 4 legged critter cause i'm ready to pull a trigger! 
Oh, and got word last night that the hogs have already destroyed most of our food plots. 
To think that some people ACTUALLY wish they had hogs....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The fickled finger of fate decided to ruin my afternoon hunt today by keeping me at work till 6:30pm.
> But..............
> 
> 
> ...



I think we're gonna hit Messican food after we check in do the Motel tomorrow night. Which one's da best?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2012)

Well I'm out so jus strait beer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well I'm out so jus strait beer



Out where? 

Hey Quack, I just sent you a challenge..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think we're gonna hit Messican food after we check in do the Motel tomorrow night. Which one's da best?



I haven't been there yet, but some friends at work have been going to one called Casa Tapatia down Slappey just past Gillionville on the left. They say its pretty good.
El Maya seems to have dropped off lately in both food quality and service.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I haven't been there yet, but some friends at work have been going to one called Casa Tapatia down Slappey just past Gillionville on the left. They say its pretty good.
> El Maya seems to have dropped off lately in both food quality and service.



Is that the one not too far from Krispy Kreme? If so I ate there once. Not fond of the part of town for a Friday night, but I sure don't want to hit El Maya if they've fallen off.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that the one not too far from Krispy Kreme? If so I ate there once. Not fond of the part of town for a Friday night, but I sure don't want to hit El Maya if they've fallen off.



Yes, that's it.
Okay, then how about El Vaquero next to Golds Gym in the plaza on the corner of Dawson and Westover?
It's a little more expensive, but the new Austin's Firepit Grill in the old Hooters building is VERY good. stealks, burgers, seafood, etc..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, that's it.
> Okay, then how about El Vaquero next to Golds Gym in the plaza on the corner of Dawson and Westover?
> It's a little more expensive, but the new Austin's Firepit Grill in the old Hooters building is VERY good. stealks, burgers, seafood, etc..



Goin for budget, so El Vaquero sounds like the ticket. I ate there also, and it is pretty good. Hopefully I won't get over ridden in favor of Mellow Mushroom...


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2012)

Saw 4 or 5 more does tonight .... But, i think i've got a cold now. If i feel like this in the morning i aint goin...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Goin for budget, so El Vaquero sounds like the ticket. I ate there also, and it is pretty good. Hopefully I won't get over ridden in favor of Mellow Mushroom...



I can't stand the MM. Fishbait ain't too thrilled with it either. However, da wimmens love that place.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't stand the MM. Fishbait ain't too thrilled with it either. However, da wimmens love that place.



Tell me about it...


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't stand the MM. Fishbait ain't too thrilled with it either. However, da wimmens love that place.



I ate at a place down there that was awesome. think it's name had chicken in it.  Some good country food anyway. place was always packed


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I ate at a place down there that was awesome. think it's name had chicken in it.  Some good country food anyway. place was always packed



For country food, you can't beat Pearlies on Slappey. They are only open for breakfast and lunch though.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 25, 2012)

Bama,

somebody named Sandy is coming up from the south this weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Bama,
> 
> somebody named Sandy is coming up from the south this weekend.



ain't worried about no hurrycane. That sucker may scrub the dirt and cruise ships off the bahama's, but it's supposed to stay out in the Atlantic. Nothing anywhere near my hunting spot. I guess fate decided to let me have a nice weekend to hunt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2012)

<-------Hot buttered biskit wiff homemade blueberry jelly 

Evenin youngins!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ain't worried about no hurrycane. That sucker may scrub the dirt and cruise ships off the bahama's, but it's supposed to stay out in the Atlantic. Nothing anywhere near my hunting spot. I guess fate decided to let me have a nice weekend to hunt.



As long as you don't mind sweatin your rear off in a 10 to 15 mph breeze out of the NW.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well I'm out so jus strait beer



Trying some Woodchuck Hard Cider tonight, aint too bad.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As long as you don't mind sweatin your rear off in a 10 to 15 mph breeze out of the NW.



 Say it aint so! that makes for some tough trolling.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Say it aint so! that makes for some tough trolling.



Thats for Albeeny. Where you gonna be trollin at?


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thats for Albeeny. Where you gonna be trollin at?



Sinclair ... milledgeville


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Sinclair ... milledgeville



It's worse there !!! 

SATURDAY:
Mostly sunny. Windy. Highs in the mid 70s. North winds 10 to 20 mph.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's worse there !!!
> 
> SATURDAY:
> Mostly sunny. Windy. Highs in the mid 70s. North winds 10 to 20 mph.



Thats white caps.  may just have to stick to the pond


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This coming from YOU !!! REALLY!!!
> 
> View attachment 695236
> 
> View attachment 695237


Oh boy that makes my day!



KyDawg said:


> Trying some Woodchuck Hard Cider tonight, aint too bad.


I love a woodcock, i mean woodchuck, any flavor!



crappiedex said:


> Sinclair ... milledgeville



Dats where i reside, but hear no talk of good bites yet, good luck!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Thats white caps.  may just have to stick to the pond



You could load up the twins and head down to albeeny to watch the boy run in the State Championship...

Oh wait, nevermind, I read a while ago where #2 has suckered some poor soul into taking her deer hunting. 

The deer whisperer...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As long as you don't mind sweatin your rear off in a 10 to 15 mph breeze out of the NW.



I'm only hunting the mornings tomorrow and Saturday. Planning to hunt both ends of Sunday though.
That forecast cover Brooklyn/Richland? A wind out of the NW is perfect for me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm only hunting the mornings tomorrow and Saturday. Planning to hunt both ends of Sunday though.
> That forecast cover Brooklyn/Richland? A wind out of the NW is perfect for me!



I reckon it might. I went all the way to west Bama lookin at forecast and it was all about the same, except the temps over there were already down in the 60's.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 25, 2012)

Evenin peepers

So is anyone here a lawyer, or are we all flunks? I got a problem.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Evenin peepers
> 
> So is anyone here a lawyer, or are we all flunks? I got a problem.



It's the internet. Everybody here is a Jenius.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 25, 2012)

Bream, we're all somewhere in between, with some evil intentions thrown in for good measure


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Evenin peepers
> 
> So is anyone here a lawyer, or are we all flunks? I got a problem.



There are several on here, but none you'll get free advice from. If it's an estate / real estate issue I know which one to head you towards.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Bream, we're all somewhere in between, with some evil intentions thrown in for good measure



In between what doing evil what?


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's the internet. Everybody here is a Jenius.


dats true



SnowHunter said:


> Bream, we're all somewhere in between, with some evil intentions thrown in for good measure


I hear that! Sounds fun.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> There are several on here, but none you'll get free advice from. If it's an estate / real estate issue I know which one to head you towards.


 Oh no no I just need a consultation about medical negligence, Thinkin' i have a case. I didn't want to resort to this, but its effecting everything in my life, and looks to continue. Anyways, im schooled in real estate, and play dumb well.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In between what doing evil what?



Exactl ywhat h esaid


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 25, 2012)

Heck if I know.  it just sounded good  y'all gotta admit, that sums up this group to a "T"


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You could load up the twins and head down to albeeny to watch the boy run in the State Championship...
> 
> Oh wait, nevermind, I read a while ago where #2 has suckered some poor soul into taking her deer hunting.
> 
> The deer whisperer...



 

#1 aint feeling so hot so a road trip is out for us. 

#2 who would be crazy enough to hand her a loaded weapon.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 25, 2012)

i got amake a halloseve costume
will a large cardboard box make a nice solo cup?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> #1 aint feeling so hot so a road trip is out for us.
> 
> #2 who would be crazy enough to hand her a loaded weapon.



Whoever it is, is really brave or really stupid,,,,,,not sure which is which.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 25, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> i got amake a halloseve costume
> will a large cardboard box make a nice solo cup?



Is it red? if so then yes... I saw it on the internet


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Evenin peepers
> 
> So is anyone here a lawyer, or are we all flunks? I got a problem.



I gotta a cousin!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotta a cousin!!



Vinnie !!!!!!!


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotta a cousin!!



youts
 what did you say
youts


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You could load up the twins and head down to albeeny to watch the boy run in the State Championship...
> 
> Oh wait, nevermind, I read a while ago where #2 has suckered some poor soul into taking her deer hunting.
> 
> The deer whisperer...



Do what  Lawd bless the poor fool 



crappiedex said:


> #1 aint feeling so hot so a road trip is out for us.
> 
> #2 who would be crazy enough to hand her a loaded weapon.



If the shines so bad shes holdin the gun to make us drink.......well I'm still puttin the Fife on her bullet 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whoever it is, is really brave or really stupid,,,,,,not sure which is which.




There is one other condition


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Do what  Lawd bless the poor fool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I considered that one too, but couldn't figure out how to type it without getting banned..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, I considered that one too, but couldn't figure out how to type it without getting banned..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2012)

Integer


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2012)

Me too!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 26, 2012)

Never fails!

Oh my...we'll definetly need to get thee tire replaced, Saturday morning beefore I go to work will be fine. It'll last-Na earlier this morning


Na, about 1 1/2 hrs ago- Hey Babe...you might wanna load up the kids and come get me, tire blew out just as I got on the interstate to head home.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 26, 2012)

TGIF to all of you drivelers out there this morning.

Sure hope that everyone has a good day and will pass it on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2012)

It is POETS DAY so keep that in mind and behave accordingly.   

Mercy the white screen seemed to last a lifetime this morning but the coffee is brewed so don't get stewed


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2012)

Coffee 
Coffee an griz 
Outta griz 
I'm a lil ill this mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2012)

Mernin folks, what's fer breffast?
I'm hopin piggy & yolks..


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 26, 2012)

Mornin' time on evry one, ridin to the big city today-Macon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Mornin' time on evry one, ridin to the big city today-Macon



Oxford Ms. to Macon,,,,,,,man that's quite a haul
What you goin there for Alice,,,,,,need a new purse from the mall?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2012)

mornin team drivel..


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 26, 2012)

Good morning folks.

My wife and I have been married for 27 years today.  4 great kids and a lot of other blessings.  My wife deserves a medal.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Good morning folks.
> 
> My wife and I have been married for 27 years today.  4 great kids and a lot of other blessings.  My wife deserves a medal.



Congratulations man thats a long time! What are going to do for her? You could take her camping or trout fishing,  or maybe even get her a new gun! Does she have a chain saw?
all i can say is it needs to be special ...like a nice dinner some place nice like hooters or ryans!


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Congratulations man thats a long time! What are going to do for her? You could take her camping or trout fishing,  or maybe even get her a new gun! Does she have a chain saw?
> all i can say is it needs to be special ...like a nice dinner some place nice like hooters or ryans!



I am going to splurge.  We are going to Golden Corral!


----------



## Megs840 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Integer





I can't help it I type too fast for my phone...
lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2012)

Despite the wind, squirrels are moving this morning. Feeder went off at 0745. The guys weren't lying. Hogs have decimated this foodplot. Patches of green here and there, but a lot of turned dirt. Gawd, I hate hogs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2012)

Great. Finally have a deer show up, but no matter how hard I look, those 4 inch antlers won't dissapear.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Good morning folks.
> 
> My wife and I have been married for 27 years today.  4 great kids and a lot of other blessings.  My wife deserves a medal.



Congrats to both of y'all P!!  



rhbama3 said:


> Despite the wind, squirrels are moving this morning. Feeder went off at 0745. The guys weren't lying. Hogs have decimated this foodplot. Patches of green here and there, but a lot of turned dirt. Gawd, I hate hogs.



Choot 'em Bama!!! 

Mernin y'all!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 26, 2012)

TGIF...enjoy the day!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2012)

Just had another deer cross the road way up from the foodplot. Didn't stop so no idea what it was.
Wind gusts are really picking up here now. Gonna sit another 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just had another deer cross the road way up from the foodplot. Didn't stop so no idea what it was.
> Wind gusts are really picking up here now. Gonna sit another 30 minutes or so.



I was working in my den with the back door open and heard a ruckus in the backyard so I went out to see what was up. It was a nice 8pt and a wide rack 6pt tearing down the woods trying to catch up to a doe. They are definitely going at it up here now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2012)

heartburn.........help i gots heartburn


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Congrats to both of y'all P!!
> Choot 'em Bama!!!
> Mernin y'all!!



Thanks Jeff.



blood on the ground said:


> heartburn.........help i gots heartburn



Tums iz your friend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> heartburn.........help i gots heartburn



I tollded you not to put the jalapeno hot sauce in your coffee this morning..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2012)

It's like that here in Athens too. Schools closed, everybody headed to Fla.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> I can't help it I type too fast for my phone...
> lol



Always nice to know when yer stawker is on the job 



Sketti an pizza


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's like that here in Athens too. Schools closed, everybody headed to Fla.


Y would ya go down north when its deer season?


Hankus said:


> Always nice to know when yer stawker is on the job
> 
> 
> 
> Sketti an pizza



you axin fer heart burn like me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Out where?
> 
> Hey Quack, I just sent you a challenge..







Ain't gonna do it !!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice avatar!   ;-)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Nice avatar!   ;-)






That's one my neices !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Nice avatar!   ;-)



no kiddin, i love old fences and farm like pics


----------



## Megs840 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Always nice to know when yer stawker is on the job




You enjoy it.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> no kiddin, i love old fences and farm like pics



theres a fence in the pix ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> theres a fence in the pix ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2012)

Gotta make a beer run, anybody need anythang ??? 




Oh and grrrrrrrrrrrrr, today's my Sunday.  Starting tomorrow night I've got 7 twelve hour nights straight.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2012)

I never get to go see the fun side of Sandville


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's one my neices !!



So; you're the creepy uncle


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta make a beer run, anybody need anythang ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes... find me a new job! oh and some colbeer will werk also


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2012)

Gettin Elvi.....uh.....the Jag ready for a Halloween partay tonight. Fixin to shave his beard, but leave some big ol sideburns to go with his wig and costume.   

He's been sangin too!!! Last night I heard him at the top of his lungs in the shower, "I'mmmmmmmm Ellllllvissssssss!!"


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 26, 2012)

Holy crap; this afternoon is ddddddrrrrrraaaaaggggiiiiiinnnnnggggg


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Holy crap; this afternoon is ddddddrrrrrraaaaaggggiiiiiinnnnnggggg



Let it drag.....it's more or less my Sunday too!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm thirsty


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 26, 2012)

really thirsty


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm also KANG


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2012)

Awwww Hail......Kang hdm03!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Oct 26, 2012)

You kids have a great weekend!  I'm outta here


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You kids have a great weekend!  I'm outta here



Backatcha!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2012)

Billy Ray Virus done crawled all over me....stomach bugs are the devils work


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2012)

Think I'll go harass a bar tender


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> no kiddin, i love old fences and farm like pics


what fence? 


Jeff C. said:


> Gettin Elvi.....uh.....the Jag ready for a Halloween partay tonight. Fixin to shave his beard, but leave some big ol sideburns to go with his wig and costume.
> 
> He's been sangin too!!! Last night I heard him at the top of his lungs in the shower, "I'mmmmmmmm Ellllllvissssssss!!"


The Cajun Elvis Coonfanger..... I like it! 


blood on the ground said:


> Billy Ray Virus done crawled all over me....stomach bugs are the devils work


aw Man, what a lousy way to spend a weekend. Lots of bugs going around, Get well soon! 

well, after a thoroughly enjoyable morning of watching that spike eat and the unknown deer type walk by, i got back to camp and proceeded to put feeders and camera's out. Everything was going great till a ratchet strap came off my feeder on the back of the 4-wheeler while i was going about 30mph. As usual( for me anyway), the feeder mechanism and spout broke off and twisted the mounting brackets. It sux to be me.....
On top of that, Yolanda is saying i'll be hunting in 30-40 mph winds in the morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> what fence?
> 
> The Cajun Elvis Coonfanger..... I like it!
> 
> ...



I hope he doesn't deploy it in this particular venue......they'll be bouncin off da walls like wild chimps 

Dang it man.....does that 4 wheeler not have turtle mode?


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 26, 2012)

Make sure to take lots of pics Jeffro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Make sure to take lots of pics Jeffro!



 10-4!! Headin out.....


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 26, 2012)

enjoy!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I hope he doesn't deploy it in this particular venue......they'll be bouncin off da walls like wild chimps
> 
> Dang it man.....does that 4 wheeler not have turtle mode?



No Sir! When my 4 wheeler goes tires up, it STAYS tires up. Glad that wasnt the issue today. Luckily, i've got a spare feeder motor i can take up there in the morning.
I reckon i'll be sitting in a short stand, because i ain't too fond of sitting in the 24 footer in a howling wind.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2012)

Spewing is for kidz not for a seasoned vet! What the heck?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 26, 2012)

Had to help cook supper.


My job was fry cook, cooking  16 fresh trout fillets.

Man am i a good cook and a fair fisherman!!!

I now have a place to lay the keyboard where it doesn't slide around .  The belly is an essential computer accessory.

If Bama is going hunting west of me and the hurracane is east of me  am i in danger ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Had to help cook supper.
> 
> 
> My job was fry cook, cooking  16 fresh trout fillets.
> ...



yes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Spewing is for kidz not for a seasoned vet! What the heck?


running a fever or is it all digestive tract?
bad food?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> yes.





Hey Bama, here's the updated forecast for down here tomorrow, seems your local Yolandaplaneonmybigbutt, is behind the eight ball once again.

SATURDAY:
Partly cloudy. Highs around 79. Northwest winds around 15 mph.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Bama, here's the updated forecast for down here tomorrow, seems your local Yolandaplaneonmybigbutt, is behind the eight ball once again.
> 
> SATURDAY:
> Partly cloudy. Highs around 79. Northwest winds around 15 mph.



still not very good. I just think deer lay low on a windy day. Guess i'll find out in the morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> still not very good. I just think deer lay low on a windy day. Guess i'll find out in the morning.



The deer I told you about earlier didn't, but then, y'all are a few weeks away from that kind of behavior.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, the dance was a hoot!!  Elvis was struttin his stuff, taken names and phone#'s  

Managed to slip in some grocery shoppin while we were out also.....actually had a good time in Kroger


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, the dance was a hoot!!  Elvis was struttin his stuff, taken names and phone#'s
> 
> Managed to slip in some grocery shoppin while we were out also.....actually had a good time in Kroger



Jag is RAWKIN that Elvis outfit...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jag is RAWKIN that Elvis outfit...



He was a lil disappointed when we first walked in and spotted another Elvis....that lasted about 30 secs and he started showin da chicks his moves


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, the dance was a hoot!!  Elvis was struttin his stuff, taken names and phone#'s
> 
> Managed to slip in some grocery shoppin while we were out also.....actually had a good time in Kroger


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> still not very good. I just think deer lay low on a windy day. Guess i'll find out in the morning.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> The deer I told you about earlier didn't, but then, y'all are a few weeks away from that kind of behavior.


From what I have heard around here the bucks are chasing...........Don't know if they are catching!!

Have heard of a 140 class with a kicker taken locally so far.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>



I only had a couple fender benders....bumped into MizT once too


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jag is RAWKIN that Elvis outfit...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



He got some gals phone#, but said he was gonna have to give her a makeover


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2012)

Gotta lot to do tomorrow morning before I go into ATL for a few hrs of work in the aft, then bang out 4 days on the road. Reckon I'd better rest up!!

Catch y'all later!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2012)

Evening youngins.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 26, 2012)

Boudin 

1st time I've ever had it! Oh My....mmmmmm....some good stuff!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta lot to do tomorrow morning before I go into ATL for a few hrs of work in the aft, then bang out 4 days on the road. Reckon I'd better rest up!!
> 
> Catch y'all later!


Later Jeff!!



KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins.


'Sup Dawg!!



Crickett said:


> Boudin
> 
> 1st time I've ever had it! Oh My....mmmmmm....some good stuff!


That is some good stuff!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Later Jeff!!
> 
> 'Sup Dawg!!
> 
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> RUTTNBUCK said:
> 
> 
> > Later Jeff!!
> ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 26, 2012)

Jag sure makes a good looking Elvis...!!!   Robert, you'll do fine tomorrow...just watch!   Dawg, hope ya do good also!  Cricket, Boudin rocks!   Evening all and have a great weekend.   I'm gonna try to!       Sup Mitch?   ;-)


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> RUTTNBUCK said:
> 
> 
> > Later Jeff!!
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2012)

Integer


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2012)

dec e male

Welcome to the weekend.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2012)

hankus said:


> yep



10-4


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sitting in a stand. So dead out here this morning. Two chipmunks and some birds are all I've seen so far.
Shoulda stayed in bed.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sitting in a stand. So dead out here this morning. Two chipmunks and some birds are all I've seen so far.
> Shoulda stayed in bed.



Well after getting to bed at 1:30 this morning because I chaperoned the band last night, I almost slapped Fishbait when he asked me at 5:00 if we were going hunting.  

I'm up and running now. We're headed out. Got pics of Steamroller and his buddies in the middle of the day now, it's time.  Got a Buck Bomb for each hand.  

Hang in there Wobbert-Woo!  I'm  one of us gets something this weekend.  

Yall have a good'un. I'm determined I'll sit in that stand until something dies this weekend. (Preferably because I put a broadhead through it  )


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sitting in a stand. So dead out here this morning. Two chipmunks and some birds are all I've seen so far.
> Shoulda stayed in bed.


I did stay in bed, and it was kind of nice!!

Headed up to Lincolnton Ga. to train dogs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sitting in a stand. So dead out here this morning. Two chipmunks and some birds are all I've seen so far.
> Shoulda stayed in bed.





turtlebug said:


> Well after getting to bed at 1:30 this morning because I chaperoned the band last night, I almost slapped Fishbait when he asked me at 5:00 if we were going hunting.
> 
> I'm up and running now. We're headed out. Got pics of Steamroller and his buddies in the middle of the day now, it's time.  Got a Buck Bomb for each hand.
> 
> ...





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I did stay in bed, and it was kind of nice!!
> 
> Headed up to Lincolnton Ga. to train dogs.



Good Luck to all of ya's!!


----------



## slip (Oct 27, 2012)

Ohhhh lawd...been in bed for the last two and half days with a cold from hades. Really crapped all over my few and far between chance for a all day hunt.


Anything happen while i was gone?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2012)

It was a quiet morning in the deer stand till just after 9am. I heard a loud bang and metal tearing sound up the hill on the county road. After thinking about it for a minute, i decided to go check it out. After walking back to the 4-wheeler and riding back to the main road, i saw exactly what i was afraid i'd see. A quarter mile down the road was a white pickup up on its side on the side of the road. As i got to it, the young man's father arrived from the other direction as well. It looked like a guy in his early 20's and his story was he lost control and hit a tree. He wasn't hurt, just upset. Rear quarter panel caved into the truck bed and windshield laying in the middle of the road. Anyway, after making sure he was okay, i left. After all that i decided i'd had enough for the morning and came home and took a nap.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2012)

Back from Albeeeny. Man I'm a tired old geezer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2012)

84 hr work week starting tonight . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 84 hr work week starting tonight . . .



Thanks for the heads up !!


----------



## slip (Oct 27, 2012)

Why do pies have to "cool" for like 5 hours? Really ... how in the world is it still too hot to cut 5 hours later? The thing wasnt cooked in a blast furnace.

I dont get it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2012)

I had high hopes for UGA, but even with half of the Florduh team out on injuries in this game the coaching on behalf of Florduh just seems to be heads and tails against UGA's in play calling. Somebody needs to put a boot in Richt and Bobo's rear end at half time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2012)

slip said:


> Why do pies have to "cool" for like 5 hours? Really ... how in the world is it still too hot to cut 5 hours later? The thing wasnt cooked in a blast furnace.
> 
> I dont get it.



It allows the crust to firm up and the filling to gel so that its not soup. 













Nah, its just something pie bakers made up to torment pie eaters.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I had high hopes for UGA, but even with half of the Florduh team out on injuries in this game the coaching on behalf of Florduh just seems to be heads and tails against UGA's in play calling. Somebody needs to put a boot in Richt and Bobo's rear end at half time.



Not Bobo's fault this time. This is all on Murray. The UGA defense is stellar considering the field position they keep having to defend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2012)

In the woodz all by my self? How did this happen?  What do i do?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> In the woodz all by my self? How did this happen?  What do i do?



kill a deer? 
Naw, after that deal this morning, i decided to take the rest of the day off. Gonna be in the woods again in the morning, though!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2012)

Go get em in the am bamer  Save the beard


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 27, 2012)

Anybody got some good sites for kayak reviews? Thinking about getting a couple for next year on the river. With no more water than we have might as well sell the river boat.


----------



## Jdgreen (Oct 27, 2012)

A football player named "Gurley".. That's got to be the toughest guy on the team...  I bet they gave him heck in high school.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Anybody got some good sites for kayak reviews? Thinking about getting a couple for next year on the river. With no more water than we have might as well sell the river boat.



I can sell you two for less than what you'd pay for one


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can sell you two for less than what you'd pay for one



This is in the R&D phase.  It will be 1st quarter of the next physical year before it's complete. 

Still an option then maybe I can beat ya out em.

Sorting through goggle is aggravating


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> This is in the R&D phase.  It will be 1st quarter of the next physical year before it's complete.
> 
> Still an option then maybe I can beat ya out em.
> 
> Sorting through goggle is aggravating



You could always consult the deer whisperer..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow uga actually won a big one, but that was one UGLY foosball game . . .


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You could always consult the deer whisperer..



DUH


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow uga actually won a big one, but that was one UGLY foosball game . . .



10-4, but Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> DUH



I wonder if she actually went hunting today, of if the person that invited her came to his senses?


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, but Go Dawgs!!!



Not as ugly as Lattimore's knee. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder if she actually went hunting today, of if the person that invited her came to his senses?



That dude never had any to begin with 
She be halloween  tonight so my guess is no.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Not as ugly as Lattimore's knee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm skeered to ask, but I'll do it anyway. 
What did the whisper twins dress up as?


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm skeered to ask, but I'll do it anyway.
> What did the whisper twins dress up as?



Rocket scientist and an astronomer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm skeered to ask, but I'll do it anyway.
> What did the whisper twins dress up as?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Rocket scientist and an astronomer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Rocket scientist and an astronomer


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Rocket scientist and an astronomer



Lawdamercy


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm skeered to ask, but I'll do it anyway.
> What did the whisper twins dress up as?





Hooked On Quack said:


>





crappiedex said:


> Rocket scientist and an astronomer





Hooked On Quack said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Hankus said:


> Lawdamercy



Sounds like they need an introduction to the Jag!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like they need an introduction to the Jag!!!



Ohhhhh yeah


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ohhhhh yeah



Or Elvis!!


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like they need an introduction to the Jag!!!



Oh lord not another one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2012)

Laaaaaawd, I ain't gonna make it all night . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Oh lord not another one



At least he's a Multi-Millionaire!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaaawd, I ain't gonna make it all night . . .



I heard that.....I gotta pull a 20 tommorow


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaaawd, I ain't gonna make it all night . . .



Like that ever stopped ya before


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard that.....I gotta pull a 20 tommorow




Ouch !!! 





Hankus said:


> Like that ever stopped ya before





Yeah I know ! 


Plant's down again and I gotta do a complete shutdown out here in the next couple of hours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2012)

A'ight fellers, I'mon kick back, watch this game,  rest up for tomorrow and the next few days of sleep deprivation.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 27, 2012)

INS must have got the messican


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, before I go, look what I have to live with!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> INS must have got the messican



Watchin Bama use Ms. St. for a shake toy..

#2 said she couldn't go hunting today cause she ran out of bullets... On a semi-comforting note, it is her Grandpa that's gonna take her hunting, but since she was out of bullets he decided to do some field plowing and cutting down corn today. He's obviously a wise old man..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaaawd, I ain't gonna make it all night . . .



I've been told that's pretty common..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watchin Bama use Ms. St. for a shake toy..
> 
> #2 said she couldn't go hunting today cause she ran out of bullets... On a semi-comforting note, it is her Grandpa that's gonna take her hunting, but since she was out of bullets he decided to do some field plowing and cutting down corn today. He's obviously a wise old man..



Yeah, thought maybe I was gonna get to see a Game.....guess not


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh, before I go, look what I have to live with!!



I dont think they be living


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watchin Bama use Ms. St. for a shake toy..
> 
> #2 said she couldn't go hunting today cause she ran out of bullets... On a semi-comforting note, it is her Grandpa that's gonna take her hunting, but since she was out of bullets he decided to do some field plowing and cutting down corn today. He's obviously a wise old man..



I feel semicomforted 

On a side note.......when not whispering #1 can at best string 5 words together


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watchin Bama use Ms. St. for a shake toy..
> 
> #2 said she couldn't go hunting today cause she ran out of bullets... On a semi-comforting note, it is her Grandpa that's gonna take her hunting, but since she was out of bullets he decided to do some field plowing and cutting down corn today. He's obviously a wise old man..





They probably wanted me to buy em some ammo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2012)

Hankus said:


> On a side note.......when not whispering #1 can at best string 5 words together



"Hey Zach, sing a song"...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I dont think they be living



Thatun called Elvis is alive I'm sure of it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> They probably wanted me to buy em some ammo


There has to be a law against that!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I dont think they be living





Hankus said:


> Thatun called Elvis is alive I'm sure of it



 

No doubt, but the other 2 are somewhere in between


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> "Hey Zach, sing a song"...



That would have been better



Miguel Cervantes said:


> There has to be a law against that!!!



I'm sure there is


----------



## Crickett (Oct 27, 2012)

Rednack Rehab is not showing the right episode!


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> "Hey Zach, sing a song"...



I was scolded by #1" it's Zac not Zach. Even I know that"


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No doubt, but the other 2 are somewhere in between



One of em be like sasquatch. I've only seen bits, pieces an glimpses an the only evidence picture we have is obviously doctored


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> I was scolded by #1" it's Zac not Zach. Even I know that"



Something about being scolded by either one of them is comical at best...


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No doubt, but the other 2 are somewhere in between



You got Jimmy Hoffa in there too? Or is that how Jag got his millions 



Hankus said:


> That would have been better


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2012)

Hankus said:


> One of em be like sasquatch. I've only seen bits, pieces an glimpses an the only evidence picture we have is obviously doctored








crappiedex said:


> You got Jimmy Hoffa in there too? Or is that how Jag got his millions



I heard he was gonna be at the party. Naw, Jag got his millions recyclin and loan sharkin.....need to borry some $$$


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2012)

Catch Y'all Later!!!


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard he was gonna be at the party. Naw, Jag got his millions recyclin and loan sharkin.....need to borry some $$$



#2 needs somebody to buy her ammo. You wanta be responsible for that


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Something about being scolded by either one of them is comical at best...







Jeff C. said:


> Catch Y'all Later!!!



Seed ya hoss


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> #2 needs somebody to buy her ammo. You wanta be responsible for that



As C's unofficial drivel consultant I can answer a definite NO


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2012)

Evening Hankus. I am celerbating the Ga win with some cider.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2012)

Yawn, stretch, back to work !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, stretch, back to work !!


Fire up the loader, and keep the lines bumped!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Fire up the loader, and keep the lines bumped!!






Got it unda control boss !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey ya'll it's Keebs birthday !!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2012)

Mornin. Think I'll go set in the thick again today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2012)

keeboishavingaburdaa







Well there is a morning toast to get the eyes open


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2012)

Eyes open cap'n


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2012)

Up n watchin F1 racin. Mernin errybuddy.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 28, 2012)

I wish the wind would hurry up and blow hard and blow all these leaves off so the leaf lookers would go home !!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2012)

Son I do believe you got a looker complex


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 28, 2012)

Mornin' fellas.  Man it's BRISK this fine morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I wish the wind would hurry up and blow hard and blow all these leaves off so the leaf lookers would go home !!



Us too, we are anxious to see what you are going to whine about next.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Son I do believe you got a looker complex





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Us too, we are anxious to see what you are going to whine about next.



diddo 

Mornin' time on evry one

MC-How'd junior do with his runnin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> diddo
> 
> Mornin' time on evry one
> 
> MC-How'd junior do with his runnin?



Got pinched out to the back of the pack on the start, then hit his first lap (1.6 miles) at mid pack at 11:01 and finished the 5K in 22:02. I think having to move up so much in the first lap burned up a lot of his energy, but it is still a PR finish time for him in a 5K, and considering this is only his third Varsity race this year (been running 3K's with the JV team all season) I think he did real good. 

It definitely got his brain turning. He was discussing start / sprint strategies and training strategies on the way home which is something he has never done before. Of course, the Varsity girls are a lot hotter than the JV girls and that may have been an inspiration for him to do better...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2012)

I remember coaching x-country and the first time when the state meet was in Carrolton that first 400 then the right turn into the woods where it was only wide enough for 3-4.  A runner really needed to be at the front of the pack or they might literally come to a stop.   

Has young grasshopper learned to pack mentality yet?


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 28, 2012)

Them gals will have him runnin' nose up.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got pinched out to the back of the pack on the start, then hit his first lap (1.6 miles) at mid pack at 11:01 and finished the 5K in 22:02. I think having to move up so much in the first lap burned up a lot of his energy, but it is still a PR finish time for him in a 5K, and considering this is only his third Varsity race this year (been running 3K's with the JV team all season) I think he did real good.
> 
> It definitely got his brain turning. He was discussing start / sprint strategies and training strategies on the way home which is something he has never done before. Of course, the Varsity girls are a lot hotter than the JV girls and that may have been an inspiration for him to do better...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2012)

Woke up this morning and decided to just roll over and go back to sleep. Gonna head up there early afternoon and hunt this evening for a change. Winds blowing but not as bad as i was afraid it would.
The Tide took care of bidness last night, but MAN, did my pick'ems take a hit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I remember coaching x-country and the first time when the state meet was in Carrolton that first 400 then the right turn into the woods where it was only wide enough for 3-4.  A runner really needed to be at the front of the pack or they might literally come to a stop.
> 
> Has young grasshopper learned to pack mentality yet?



He is getting there. His comment about the Albany course was it was too dusty and hard to breath. My comment was; "how much dust do you think the front three or four runners had to breath?"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Them gals will have him runnin' nose up.



I'm not too worried about that unless his neck starts to swell..


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not too worried about that unless his neck starts to swell..



 
Good deal. 

Welp gotta cut up 2 deers, Be back at break time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2012)

Here a pic of him at the finish, he is tired, but he hasn't hit the wall yet. I can't make him understand that it is ok to puke your guts and pass out at the end of a race...


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here a pic of him at the finish, he is tired, but he hasn't hit the wall yet. I can't make him understand that it is ok to puke your guts and pass out at the end of a race...
> 
> View attachment 695766



Is it ok to puke and pass out before the end 

Maybe some where around 500ft


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here a pic of him at the finish, he is tired, but he hasn't hit the wall yet. I can't make him understand that it is ok to puke your guts and pass out at the end of a race...
> 
> View attachment 695766



yep it looks like too much is still in the tank.   But from everything you have reported he is learning.


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 28, 2012)

Coffee...I still need more coffee.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got pinched out to the back of the pack on the start, then hit his first lap (1.6 miles) at mid pack at 11:01 and finished the 5K in 22:02. I think having to move up so much in the first lap burned up a lot of his energy, but it is still a PR finish time for him in a 5K, and considering this is only his third Varsity race this year (been running 3K's with the JV team all season) I think he did real good.
> 
> It definitely got his brain turning. He was discussing start / sprint strategies and training strategies on the way home which is something he has never done before. Of course, the Varsity girls are a lot hotter than the JV girls and that may have been an inspiration for him to do better...


 good deal.......... sorry I didn't make it, actually did an old "stand by" did the "Tater Day" thing in Ocilla, went to see my Mama, stopped by baby sis's house & even went by a party a friend was giving........... was WIDE awake at 5:30 to go hunting and then got to thinking 'bout where I was gonna go, and danged if I didn't doze back off!
I'll be going this evening though and got plans to do an "Italian Fattie" either today or tomorrow!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good deal.......... sorry I didn't make it, actually did an old "stand by" did the "Tater Day" thing in Ocilla, went to see my Mama, stopped by baby sis's house & even went by a party a friend was giving........... was WIDE awake at 5:30 to go hunting and then got to thinking 'bout where I was gonna go, and danged if I didn't doze back off!
> I'll be going this evening though and got plans to do an "Italian Fattie" either today or tomorrow!



You'll get blown out of a tree this afternoon..


----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2012)

I just watched an entire episode from a old childrens cartoon about the character trying to kick his nicotine habit and failing.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 28, 2012)

traffic backed up from Clayton to the NC line (bout 7 or 8 miles) with leaf lookers tryin to go back South.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> traffic backed up from Clayton to the NC line (bout 7 or 8 miles) with leaf lookers tryin to go back South.



Nope, that's all of those Yankees trying to get away from Sandy..


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2012)

Speakin of leaf looking .... i got hit in the face this morning by a falling leaf while sleeping in the stand.



Durn near bout wet my self.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Speakin of leaf looking .... i got hit in the face this morning by a falling leaf while sleeping in the stand.
> 
> 
> 
> Durn near bout wet my self.



You shouldn't be so afraid of leaves.


----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You shouldn't be so afraid of leaves.



I thought it was the mighty paw of bigfoot him self coming to rip me out of my tree stand face first ...



Then i woke up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2012)

slip said:


> I thought it was the mighty paw of bigfoot him self coming to rip me out of my tree stand face first ...
> 
> 
> 
> Then i woke up



The real question is; Why were you sleeping in your stand?


----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The real question is; Why were you sleeping in your stand?



Because i was tired and the sun wasnt up. 
That cold breeze in my face puts me out like a light.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 28, 2012)

I need to run to wal-mart !! Guess I will wait till around 2 AM when the leaf looker traffic thins !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2012)

Sitting in a stand in a howling wind with the sun in my eyes. Bashed my thumb with a hammer while repairing a feeder. Signing off before all this typing makes it start bleeding again.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sitting in a stand in a howling wind with the sun in my eyes. Bashed my thumb with a hammer while repairing a feeder. Signing off before all this typing makes it start bleeding again.



I'll give it to ya... you got heart


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2012)

And the wind claims another pine beetle infested tree. Scared the bejesus outta me when that tree fell.
Getting kinda cold.......


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2012)

Come on bamer save the beard


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2012)

Wind is KICKIN it here in WACO !!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2012)

Either the cat peed on this cigar or they swept it up off the floor


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wind is KICKIN it here in WACO !!



What it is Unk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> What it is Unk





Awwwwww Hail !!!!  Kang Drankus !!! 



Sitting here waiting on 7am with nuttin to do . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2012)

Mmmmm, cubed poke steak, butter beans with okra, rice n gravy and squash dressing !!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwwww Hail !!!!  Kang Drankus !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting here waiting on 7am with nuttin to do . . .



Don't enjoy yerself too much  I'm drinkin a cold one or twelve thinkin how smart I was to not go hunting


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Don't enjoy yerself too much  I'm drinkin a cold one or twelve thinkin how smart I was to not go hunting





Dat's my buoy !!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmm, cubed poke steak, butter beans with okra, rice n gravy and squash dressing !!!!



Sheet stretcher chili


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dat's my buoy !!



In this halfway hurricane...........ain no deer worth it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Either the cat peed on this cigar or they swept it up off the floor



does it smell like a burning dog dropping ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2012)

Man, the way this wind is BLOWINGGGGGGG, good chance of a power failure tonight.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, the way this wind is BLOWINGGGGGGG, good chance of a power failure tonight.



hush yo mouf   

I aint working tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> hush yo mouf
> 
> I aint working tonight





You will if EMC's biggest customer calls . . .


----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2012)

Ya never really notice how many dead trees yer under until they all start dancin and creekin. Bout 15 minutes in my stand feeling like i was about to get poured out like a bad drink ... then bam the tree behind me lost its top.

Yep time to get on the ground.



All i saw was a grey flash that i think was a yote behind me.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2012)

Sunday evening to yall. Cold day in Kentucky with 30 mph winds.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> does it smell like a burning dog dropping ?



No but it was rough



slip said:


> Ya never really notice how many dead trees yer under until they all start dancin and creekin. Bout 15 minutes in my stand feeling like i was about to get poured out like a bad drink ... then bam the tree behind me lost its top.
> 
> Yep time to get on the ground.
> 
> ...



OTG is the way to go anyways in the wind 



KyDawg said:


> Sunday evening to yall. Cold day in Kentucky with 30 mph winds.



How cold is it


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> No but it was rough
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is in the 40's but with the wind it is too rough for an old south Ga. boy. Didn't even go turkey hunting today, but might try road hunting tomorrow.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 28, 2012)

Wind,
It was not that bad on the coast.
Went fishing this afternoon.
Got out if the wind, found some clean water. Tide did not move as strong as it should.

4hrs. and 16 nice trout and 1 slot red.
Not bad in this weather.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2012)

Whut up peeps?

What's all this whining about temps in the 40's? 

Buncha lightweights...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2012)

Home at last!
Saw a coon, heard a tree fall, bashed my thumb with a hammer, didn't wear enough clothes, wind blew so hard straight in my face i had tears, teeth chattering, and didn't see a deer.











Can't wait to go back!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Home at last!
> Saw a coon, heard a tree fall, bashed my thumb with a hammer, didn't wear enough clothes, wind blew so hard straight in my face i had tears, teeth chattering, and didn't see a deer.
> 
> Can't wait to go back!



You indeed are one talented individual..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Home at last!
> Saw a coon, heard a tree fall, bashed my thumb with a hammer, didn't wear enough clothes, wind blew so hard straight in my face i had tears, teeth chattering, and didn't see a deer.
> 
> 
> ...



That's the spirit


----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2012)

Hankus said:


> No but it was rough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep ... sure is safer too, just kills about 70% of my view. Still better then taking a 20 foot fall though.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whut up peeps?
> 
> What's all this whining about temps in the 40's?
> 
> Buncha lightweights...


Didnt know what to do today, not getting sweaty going to the stand. Love this weather. Best thing about it ... you get the woods to yer self.


rhbama3 said:


> Home at last!
> Saw a coon, heard a tree fall, bashed my thumb with a hammer, didn't wear enough clothes, wind blew so hard straight in my face i had tears, teeth chattering, and didn't see a deer.
> 
> 
> ...



Hada coon under me the other day, man they are cool to watch. Funny when a squirrel or something spooks em half way up a tree ... like a mini bear or something.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Hada coon under me the other day, man they are cool to watch. Funny when a squirrel or something spooks em half way up a tree ... like a mini bear or something.



Just wait till one spooks all the way up to your stand. That story will put Bama's possum story to shame if that ever happens...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2012)

With all these frequency drive panels down in the control room, it's gotten a lil chilly in here !!  'Course wearing shorts ain't helping !!


----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2012)

Home made pumpkin pecan pie .... sho am good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> With all these frequency drive panels down in the control room, it's gotten a lil chilly in here !!  'Course wearing shorts ain't helping !!



Idjit



slip said:


> Home made pumpkin pecan pie .... sho am good.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Ya never really notice how many dead trees yer under until they all start dancin and creekin. Bout 15 minutes in my stand feeling like i was about to get poured out like a bad drink ... then bam the tree behind me lost its top.
> 
> Yep time to get on the ground.
> 
> ...


Ain't no WAY I'da been in a stand today, just settin on my bucket was enogh for me!  Didn't see nuttin, didn't hear nuttin ('cept falling limbs) but ready to try again tomorrow!


rhbama3 said:


> Home at last!
> Saw a coon, heard a tree fall, bashed my thumb with a hammer, didn't wear enough clothes, wind blew so hard straight in my face i had tears, teeth chattering, and didn't see a deer.
> 
> 
> *Can't wait to go back!*




Fixing to try my birthday fattie........ hamburger mixed with 'skettie sauce, cream cheese, onions, peppers & mushrooms, pepperoni and of course, more cheese.............oh & Mr. & Mrs. Hornet's fav.......... Evan Williams............


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2012)

It is extremely rare that i say this, BUT...........








Bubbette just made some of the best chili i've had in years! I added some jalapeno's and ate 3 bowlfuls!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2012)

My wind gauge said we had over two feet of wind this afternoon. I emptied it early today and that blew the top off of my cooler.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It is extremely rare that i say this, BUT...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Pfffffffffffffffffft . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette just made some of the best chili i've had in years! I added some jalapeno's and ate 3 bowlfuls!







KyDawg said:


> My wind gauge said we had over two feet of wind this afternoon. I emptied it early today and that blew the top off of my cooler.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ain't no WAY I'da been in a stand today, just settin on my bucket was enough for me!  Didn't see nuttin, didn't hear nuttin ('cept falling limbs) but ready to try again tomorrow!


I went this afternoon, and I didn't climb very high...........Maybe 10-12 ft.

I did see one though!!


----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ain't no WAY I'da been in a stand today, just settin on my bucket was enogh for me!  Didn't see nuttin, didn't hear nuttin ('cept falling limbs) but ready to try again tomorrow!



Yeah it probably wasnt the brightest thing i ever done did, climbing up a dancing tree


Deer been bedded down all day with this wind so i think the morning oughta be good Just hope i can keep this cough down.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> My wind gauge said we had over two feet of wind this afternoon. I emptied it early today and that blew the top off of my cooler.





rhbama3 said:


> It is extremely rare that i say this, BUT...........
> Bubbette just made some of the best chili i've had in years! I added some jalapeno's and ate 3 bowlfuls!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I went this afternoon, and I didn't climb very high...........Maybe 10-12 ft.
> 
> I did see one though!!


that was 'bout 8 ft higher than I wanted to be!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Yeah it probably wasnt the brightest thing i ever done did, climbing up a dancing tree
> 
> 
> Deer been bedded down all day with this wind so i think the morning oughta be good Just hope i can keep this cough down.


I had a few coughs to cover too, I wish us BOTH luck tomorrow!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I went this afternoon, and I didn't climb very high...........Maybe 10-12 ft.
> 
> I did see one though!!



Was it walking sideways?


----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I had a few coughs to cover too, I wish us BOTH luck tomorrow!



Dont forget to check above you in this wind.
seriously, dont get thumped.


And good luck.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that was 'bout 8 ft higher than I wanted to be!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was it walking sideways?


I was in a creek bottom, and the tree I was in didn't move too much.

I only saw the deer for a split second as it stepped into a small opening.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2012)

Sooooooo Pookie, you want me to go ahead and place an order with my processor ??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2012)

slip said:


> Dont forget to check above you in this wind.
> seriously, dont get thumped.
> 
> 
> And good luck.


ain't that the truth, I saw toooo many "cat faces" on some pines around me!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> I was in a creek bottom, and the tree I was in didn't move too much.
> 
> I only saw the deer for a split second as it stepped into a small opening.


Depending on the wind in the am, I may change places, but will stay close to the ground either way!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Sooooooo Pookie, you want me to go ahead and place an order with my processor ??


 yes please!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2012)

Everybody go BOOM . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 29, 2012)

HAPPY MONDAY morning to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.

Hope all of you still have your drawers on because that dang wind this weekend just about blew mine off.

Time to get some coffee and "get up and at'em" cause I got lots of work to do today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2012)

White screen server was having Monday issues

Oh well coffee fixes everything


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2012)

Did the server kick into DLS a week early?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 29, 2012)

Gobblin and MC, that dang server was totally asleep this morning as I waited for over an hour before I could get it to wake up and let me online at GON.   I was beginning to think that GON actually had GONE !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin and MC, that dang server was totally asleep this morning as I waited for over an hour before I could get it to wake up and let me online at GON.   I was beginning to think that GON actually had GONE !!!



I was hoping it wasn't another crash. You know how much work it is to get 47k posts?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was hoping it wasn't another crash. You know how much work it is to get 47k posts?



No because I only post priority information.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2012)

Well least I finally got in


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well least I finally got in



Gobblin was half awake when he got up and forgot to turn the lights on and unlock the doors...... That UGA game wore him out and he ain't got his wits about him yet.


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 29, 2012)

I can't believe it's time to go back to work, and how come nobody told me about a cold front moving in.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> I can't believe it's time to go back to work, and how come nobody told me about a cold front moving in.



 we gots a winter weather thread that stays updated an all..... cold is good!

mernin idjits


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Mornin boyz n gurlz


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> I can't believe it's time to go back to work, and how come nobody told me about a cold front moving in.


You gots to pay attention to the right threads idjit..


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 29, 2012)

Winds are blowin' hard !! Have been all night !!! Blowin all them purdy leaves away so the leaf lookers can stay home !!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Winds are blowin' hard !! Have been all night !!! Blowin all them purdy leaves away so the leaf lookers can stay home !!!



I like it when the leaves are gone, you get much better views of the mountains when you stop every 20 ft. to take a picture..


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh Lordy !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 29, 2012)

As far as the winter weather thread.....can't ya get just as accurate info here ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2012)

Morning, people......
Gonna be a long day at da Big House again.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> As far as the winter weather thread.....can't ya get just as accurate info here ??


y'all stop


rhbama3 said:


> Morning, people......
> Gonna be a long day at da Big House again.



probation officer and a drug screening?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> probing doctor and a druggies screaming?



There, fixed it for you..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2012)

meatloaf, creamed corn, turn-up greens and field peas... come on!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2012)

Dead in here today. My fingers are getting cold waiting on something to reply to.


----------



## slip (Oct 29, 2012)

Ugh .... work day...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2012)

ain't fun when you plan on going hunting but wind up in the bathroom instead.........  but nuttin else to stop me from trying a mid day hunt!
Some of ya'll have heard me talk about my "best bud from S.C." well, his Daddy passed away just a couple months ago, I get a text Saturday morning, his wife passed away!  She wasn't but 52 and they've been married about 32 years, 4 kids (grown) and either 4 or 5 grandkids, ya'll keep him in your prayers please.


----------



## slip (Oct 29, 2012)

Days like this, weather like this, hacking a lung out like this, working outside in the weather like this .... Kinda make me wanna be a obama voter.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Days like this, weather like this, hacking a lung out like this, working outside in the weather like this .... Kinda make me wanna be a obama voter.


 boy, hush yo mouth!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ain't fun when you plan on going hunting but wind up in the bathroom instead.........  but nuttin else to stop me from trying a mid day hunt!
> Some of ya'll have heard me talk about my "best bud from S.C." well, his Daddy passed away just a couple months ago, I get a text Saturday morning, his wife passed away!  She wasn't but 52 and they've been married about 32 years, 4 kids (grown) and either 4 or 5 grandkids, ya'll keep him in your prayers please.



prayer sent from here Keebs. 
ps. kill a biggan


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Days like this, weather like this, hacking a lung out like this, working outside in the weather like this .... Kinda make me wanna be a obama voter.



You CAN be removed as a moderator you know? Just sayin..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> prayer sent from here Keebs.
> ps. kill a biggan





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You CAN be removed as a moderator you know? Just sayin..


----------



## slip (Oct 29, 2012)

Ya know ... after the mess bush left him, maybe he does need just 4 more years. And i definitely need a lot of something for a bunch of nothing ... so, maybe?










Off to go make a earning, if they let me ... may not want me around hackin like this.
If i aint back some time tonight, i blew away ... go fish me out of the atlantic, or the gulf... or canada .. or the midwest. Scrach that, if i landed in the midwest lemme 'lone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Ya know ... after the mess bush left him, maybe he does need just 4 more years. And i definitely need a lot of something for a bunch of nothing ... so, maybe?
> Off to go make a earning, if they let me ... may not want me around hackin like this.
> If i aint back some time tonight, i blew away ... go fish me out of the atlantic, or the gulf... or canada .. or the midwest. Scrach that, if i landed in the midwest lemme 'lone.



Me and Elfii's gonna have a long talk about you boy...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Ya know ... after the mess bush left him, maybe he does need just 4 more years. And i definitely need a lot of something for a bunch of nothing ... so, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ya might wanna tie a concrete block around your waist today..........



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me and Elfii's gonna have a long talk about you boy...



WHEN is this wind gonna let up!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya might wanna tie a concrete block around your waist today..........
> 
> 
> 
> WHEN is this wind gonna let up!!



I could give you a day by day wind profile, but this is the chart for our area, and yours won't be much different.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2012)

Seth carter said:


>



........... special brownies?


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ........... special brownies?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2012)

I needs a drank


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I needs a drank


me too, just came back from settin in that wind, lawdhavemercy!


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gots to pay attention to the right threads idjit..




Got to stay out of the PF.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dead in here today. My fingers are getting cold waiting on something to reply to.




Where ya@?



Keebs said:


> boy, hush yo mouth!




Wack'em again Keebs



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me and Elfii's gonna have a long talk about you boy...




No doubt about it!




Hankus said:


> I needs a drank




Make it a dbl!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I needs a drank



How bad was the wind Hankus?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow it's dead in here ????


Day shift man had 3 power failures due to wind, good portion of the county is without power.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2012)

Evening, peoples!
Well, after a long day at work, i is finally home. 
It seems like all my co-workers had no problem seeing or killing deer this weekend despite the weather. 
 Hey Kydawg and Miguel! Does our "new" Dawg hater in the Sports Forum seem familiar? He put a LOT of bait in the water with his thread.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Needs more butter


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



eating leftover birfday cake?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, peoples!
> Well, after a long day at work, i is finally home.
> It seems like all my co-workers had no problem seeing or killing deer this weekend despite the weather.
> Hey Kydawg and Miguel! Does our "new" Dawg hater in the Sports Forum seem familiar? He put a LOT of bait in the water with his thread.



Haven't been there too much. What's his name?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Needs more butter


naw, I just added milk duds to the mix...........


rhbama3 said:


> eating leftover birfday cake?


 I didn't have any birfday cake.................


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, peoples!
> Well, after a long day at work, i is finally home.
> It seems like all my co-workers had no problem seeing or killing deer this weekend despite the weather.
> Hey Kydawg and Miguel! Does our "new" Dawg hater in the Sports Forum seem familiar? He put a LOT of bait in the water with his thread.



You talking aout he swine man?


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow it's dead in here ????
> 
> 
> Day shift man had 3 power failures due to wind, good portion of the county is without power.



And we sent one crew to WV


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> And we sent one crew to WV






Then what are YOU doing sitting at home ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Then what are YOU doing sitting at home ???



Somebody has to moderate all of that whisperin.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow it's dead in here ????
> 
> 
> Day shift man had 3 power failures due to wind, good portion of the county is without power.





crappiedex said:


> And we sent one crew to WV





Hooked On Quack said:


> Then what are YOU doing sitting at home ???


......


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Haven't been there too much. What's his name?


Swineqhog. He decided to come in swingin'! 


Keebs said:


> naw, I just added milk duds to the mix...........
> 
> I didn't have any birfday cake.................


NO BIRFDAY CAKE?!!!! 


KyDawg said:


> You talking aout he swine man?


he be the one.


----------



## slip (Oct 29, 2012)

Home from work... awful day


Dad killed a big 10 while i was working.
So happy for him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ......






Rut roh, I think I jinxed Crappiedex, bet he just got called in . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> NO BIRFDAY CAKE?!!!!


 I ain't had a birday cake in I don't know how long.........


slip said:


> Home from work... awful day
> 
> 
> Dad killed a big 10 while i was working.
> So happy for him.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Rut roh, I think I jinxed Crappiedex, bet he just got called in . . .


 you gonna get me added to the "need a deer" list with your frwiend???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Home from work... awful day
> 
> 
> Dad killed a big 10 while i was working.
> So happy for him.


Congrats to Pop!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Rut roh, I think I jinxed Crappiedex, bet he just got called in . . .


 Bad Quack!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rut roh, I think I jinxed Crappiedex, bet he just got called in . . .



Or the twins are doing his makeup..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I ain't had a birday cake in I don't know how long.........
> 
> 
> 
> you gonna get me added to the "need a deer" list with your frwiend???





You gonna come pick it up ?? 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or the twins are doing his makeup..






Prolly his nails ....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> How bad was the wind Hankus?



Wind wasn't a factor today. The drill press like to got my religion though 



slip said:


> Home from work... awful day
> 
> 
> Dad killed a big 10 while i was working.
> So happy for him.



Grats to papa slip


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2012)

Wind seems to have laid down for now . . . prayers for the Northeastener population.






KANG Quack !!!!!  Awwwwww HAIL !!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Wind wasn't a factor today. The drill press like to got my religion though
> 
> Those drill presses are very very dangerous and you have to be sure you are wearing all that safety stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You gonna come pick it up ??


snap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> snap





Meatcha in Dublin ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2012)

Wind is howling again . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wind is howling again . . .



finally calm down here. Hope that mess is over with.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2012)

One good thing about this wind. It blew all my leaves into my neighbor's yard. He lives 7 miles from here.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> One good thing about this wind. It blew all my leaves into my neighbor's yard. He lives 7 miles from here.



Did it blow a turkey by ya


----------



## slip (Oct 29, 2012)

Happy for ya Dad Wish i coulda been with him when he killed it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Did it blow a turkey by ya



Yeah and I hit him, but the wind blew the turkey so far into the woods I could not find it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Happy for ya Dad Wish i coulda been with him when he killed it.





Congratulations to Big Slip !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> finally calm down here. Hope that mess is over with.





Wind laid down for 'bout an hour, now back at it.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2012)

Peteetong


----------



## slip (Oct 29, 2012)

Wind about blew me away at work today. I mean fo real crazy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Wind about blew me away at work today. I mean fo real crazy.





Wind blew a piece of pine straw into my hard hat, almost knocked me down . . .


----------



## slip (Oct 29, 2012)

Im trying to talk dad into getting this'un mounted. Biggest one he's ever killed and IMO a wall hanger even if you've killed 10 just like it. Times is tuff so im going to try and half it with him if he'll let me. Like i tell him, once you cut them antlers off there's no going back, yer stuck with a skull plate with no chance of a shoulder mount.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

Lil sumpin for Mandy to clean up in the mornin. . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 30, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you drivelers.  

I sure am glad that this dang wind has finally slowed up as it was a howling loud last night.  I bet that you can see through the trees in the deer woods now.

OK Gobblin, where is that fresh brewed coffee of yours this chilly morning???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2012)

here it 'tis


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 30, 2012)

Good morning eagle.  GIW thank you for the coffee. 
Hope a great day for all


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2012)

Need



Coffee





Bad


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

YYYYYYYYYYep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

I either ain't had enough coffee yet, or this new member is a one man spamming machine. I have absolutely no idea what this post says, or why it is in the outdoor cafe.

SOMEBODY TRANSLATE PLLLLLEASE.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7333239&posted=1#post7333239


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Need
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me also!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I either ain't had enough coffee yet, or this new member is a one man spamming machine. I have absolutely no idea what this post says, or why it is in the outdoor cafe.
> 
> SOMEBODY TRANSLATE PLLLLLEASE.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7333239&posted=1#post7333239





Sorry, can't help ya. I'd need a pot of coffee to even try to understand all that.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 30, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Me also!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





There I fixed it for you.  And even then, that might not be enough in this case.


I think that GON should give any prospective member a test before they are eligible to gain membership and posting capabilities here.  I am thinking that this one might have failed the test.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I either ain't had enough coffee yet, or this new member is a one man spamming machine. I have absolutely no idea what this post says, or why it is in the outdoor cafe.
> 
> SOMEBODY TRANSLATE PLLLLLEASE.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7333239&posted=1#post7333239



 that made my head hert! 

mernin folks hope all is well...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 30, 2012)

wind wind,
please blow them away;

So we don't have to mess
with leaf lookers today


----------



## Crickett (Oct 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I either ain't had enough coffee yet, or this new member is a one man spamming machine. I have absolutely no idea what this post says, or why it is in the outdoor cafe.
> 
> SOMEBODY TRANSLATE PLLLLLEASE.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7333239&posted=1#post7333239



 there was a couple of those posted in the photog section not too long ago! Crazy! 


Mornin' y'all! 

I get to chaperone my sons field trip today! Gonna be an interesting day. Trying to keep five 5 year olds in line all day!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 30, 2012)

Crickett said:


> there was a couple of those posted in the photog section not too long ago! Crazy!
> 
> 
> Mornin' y'all!
> ...



Morning...cool,where ya'll goin' ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I either ain't had enough coffee yet, or this new member is a one man spamming machine. I have absolutely no idea what this post says, or why it is in the outdoor cafe.
> 
> SOMEBODY TRANSLATE PLLLLLEASE.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7333239&posted=1#post7333239



It sez:
rhbama3, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
Swap & Sell users: Only the thread starter is allowed post in their threads in the swap and sell forum - see rule #1 at the following link: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=346824 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> wind wind,
> please blow them away;
> 
> So we don't have to mess
> with leaf lookers today


take a chillpill and let the folks look.... 


Crickett said:


> there was a couple of those posted in the photog section not too long ago! Crazy!
> 
> 
> Mornin' y'all!
> ...



take 2 bc powders with ya


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Meatcha in Dublin ???


 might could work that out!


slip said:


> Happy for ya Dad Wish i coulda been with him when he killed it.


 NICE!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> here it 'tis


 more please!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning eagle.  GIW thank you for the coffee.
> Hope a great day for all





Hankus said:


> Need
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You



Don't






Drink








Coffee!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> YYYYYYYYYYep





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I either ain't had enough coffee yet, or this new member is a one man spamming machine. I have absolutely no idea what this post says, or why it is in the outdoor cafe.
> 
> SOMEBODY TRANSLATE PLLLLLEASE.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7333239&posted=1#post7333239


 sez the same for me as it did for Wobert, sorta.....


Crickett said:


> I get to chaperone my sons field trip today! Gonna be an interesting day. Trying to keep five 5 year olds in line all day!


 You don't keep 5 yr olds in line, you just make sure they make it back alive & in one piece! (think leashes.......... juss sayin)


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> take a chillpill and let the folks look....
> 
> 
> take 2 bc powders with ya



All outta chill pills !! Took 'em all up last 2 weeks !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

Good night/day peeps, only 48 mo hrs to go out of 84 this week.  



What to buy next ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lil sumpin for Mandy to clean up in the mornin. . .



You're so sweet to think of me.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good night/day peeps, only 48 mo hrs to go out of 84 this week.
> 
> 
> 
> What to buy next ??


Sweet Dreams....................  you might wanna stock back up on t-shirts!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're so sweet to think of me.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 30, 2012)

On our way to a museum! Man this bus is loud! 


Hey MrsH22 I was in your neck of the woods this past weekend!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

Y'all hold it down in here. I'm tryin to catch my second nap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2012)

Crickett said:


> On our way to a museum! Man this bus is loud!
> 
> 
> Hey MrsH22 I was in your neck of the woods this past weekend!



Where bouts My Mom and sister and I went to the Judson House in Bethlehem Saturday. You should check it out. They have some really neat stuff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

"The Weather Channel" SUCKS !!!!




goodnight...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2012)

Crickett said:


> On our way to a museum! Man this bus is loud!
> 
> 
> Hey MrsH22 I was in your neck of the woods this past weekend!


Nuttin a bull horn won't fix................. not that I'd know.......... 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all hold it down in here. I'm tryin to catch my second nap


*MIGUEL!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Crickett (Oct 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where bouts My Mom and sister and I went to the Judson House in Bethlehem Saturday. You should check it out. They have some really neat stuff.



Stayed w/ friends over on Hancock Brdg rd & then went over to Jefferson, house huntin! We passed thru Bethlehem when we had to make a trip to Monroe. Guys broke down on side of road & we had to go get them.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all hold it down in here. I'm tryin to catch my second nap















Hooked On Quack said:


> "The Weather Channel" SUCKS !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you might need some sleep.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Stayed w/ friends over on Hancock Brdg rd & then went over to Jefferson, house huntin! We passed thru Bethlehem when we had to make a trip to Monroe. Guys broke down on side of road & we had to go get them.



Why didn't you honk and wave when you drove by?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why didn't you honk and wave when you drove by?


 thought you were gonna take a nap??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thought you were gonna take a nap??



How can I with all of the hen cacklin goin on in here?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How can I with all of the hen cacklin goin on in here?


 thought that was normal background sound for you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thought that was normal background sound for you?



Nope, the kids at school and the wife is snoozin after workin last night. It would otherwise be quiet in here, if it weren't for y'alls feather fluffin season..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2012)

whad i miss?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whad i miss?



Bunch of cacklin, feather fluffin and egg layin by the WOW's...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whad i miss?


Miguel being a grouch.............. oh wait, no you haven't, he's still at it!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of cacklin, feather fluffin and egg layin by the WOW's...


we luv you too, 60grit.............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2012)

Whoooo-HHhhooooooo, yep, dat's right!


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> NICE!!



After thinking on it a while, fo sho the deer i had a pic of. Killed almost on the other side of teh property... they are chasing!


Went this morning and saw a spike and two does. Wind had em spooky so they didnt hang around long at all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Whoooo-HHhhooooooo, yep, dat's right!



Awwwwwwww  Hail!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2012)

slip said:


> After thinking on it a while, fo sho the deer i had a pic of. Killed almost on the other side of teh property... they are chasing!
> 
> 
> Went this morning and saw a spike and two does. Wind had em spooky so they didnt hang around long at all.


 I sat in that mess two different times yesterday fer nuttin!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwwwww  Hail!


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I sat in that mess two different times yesterday fer nuttin!



Curious, what kind of sign are you hunting over? What does the area look like?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Curious, what kind of sign are you hunting over? What does the area look like?


1 - seen them coming through there
2 - food plot planted
3 - rubs
4 - tracks allllll around food plot
5 - known trails
Thick old woods, some open area's, a section of overgrown fields that neighbor put the food plot in, not much pressure around either, although I do know someone is hunting on either side of me.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 1 - seen them coming through there
> 2 - food plot planted
> 3 - rubs
> 4 - tracks allllll around food plot
> ...



Maybe you should try goin by yoself instead of sittin in da middle.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwwwww  Hail!



NO cussin on da forum


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Maybe you should try goin by yoself instead of sittin in da middle.


 let me clarify.......... they is hunting on either side of the 100 A's I have access to......... I do think the one on the North/NW side is hunting the dang line though!  The other is across a dirt road in some planted pines........


blood on the ground said:


> NO cussin on da forum


 

left over baked cheekun, yellow rice & stir fried okry........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> NO cussin on da forum


I aint cussin, I'z hailing da Queen


Keebs said:


> let me clarify.......... they is hunting on either side of the 100 A's I have access to......... I do think the one on the North/NW side is hunting the dang line though!  The other is across a dirt road in some planted pines........
> 
> 
> 
> left over baked cheekun, yellow rice & stir fried okry........



Big ole bowl full of chili with some oyster crackers. Wish I had a pickle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint cussin, I'z hailing da Queen



I thought that's what you did to Taxi Cabs. You callin Keebs a Taxi Cab?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought that's what you did to Taxi Cabs. You callin Keebs a Taxi Cab?



Git.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint cussin, I'z hailing da Queen
> 
> 
> Big ole bowl full of chitlins with some mountin oysters and crackers. Wish I had a pickle.






eeewwwwww thats naysty


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> eeewwwwww thats naysty




oyster crackers are little round soda crackers, silly.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2012)

boss is gone so i got it cranked up to the best of Anne Murray


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Big ole bowl full of chili with some oyster crackers. Wish I had a pickle.



 Then you'd be Mr. Hornet..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint cussin, I'z hailing da Queen
> 
> 
> Big ole bowl full of chili with some oyster crackers. Wish I had a pickle.


First slow cooker meal is gonna be home made soup, next it will be chilli, most likely this weekend too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Git.





blood on the ground said:


> boss is gone so i got it cranked up to the best of Anne Murray


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 30, 2012)

Scuse me while I catch up on the last 3 pages...brb


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> boss is gone so i got it cranked up to the best of Anne Murray





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then you'd be Mr. Hornet..





Keebs said:


> First slow cooker meal is gonna be home made soup, next it will be chilli, most likely this weekend too!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Scuse me while I catch up on the last 3 pages...brb


 like you really read back...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> boss is gone so i got it cranked up to the best of Anne Murray


Fruit Loop


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> First slow cooker meal is gonna be home made soup, next it will be chilli, most likely this weekend too!


I just mixed up kidney beans, black beans, diced tomatos with jalapeno's, onion, cilantro and some lime juice; cooked it down and mushed it all up with a tomato masher and used it as a dip for some tortilla chips.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 30, 2012)

OK...all caught up.   D3 is grouchy and clucking her feathers and ruffling Miguel's insomnia!  Slips dad nailed that 10 pointer he'd been tracking for weeks!  Robert-woo is watching deer taken all around him.  Blood is chillin to Anne Murray and Crickett is on a buss ride to da museum!   Good luck everyone...


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> like you really read back...............



And YES...I do read back.    Occasionally!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...all caught up.   D3 is grouchy and clucking her feathers and ruffling Miguel's insomnia!  Slips dad nailed that 10 pointer he'd been tracking for weeks!  Robert-woo is watching deer taken all around him.  Blood is chillin to Anne Murray and Crickett is on a buss ride to da museum!   Good luck everyone...



And Mrs. Hornet want's a pickle...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just mixed up kidney beans, black beans, diced tomatos with jalapeno's, onion, cilantro and some lime juice; cooked it down and mushed it all up with a tomato masher and used it as a dip for some tortilla chips.


Hmmmm, except for the cilantro, sounds pretty goooood!


boneboy96 said:


> OK...all caught up.   D3 is grouchy and clucking her feathers and ruffling Miguel's insomnia!  Slips dad nailed that 10 pointer he'd been tracking for weeks!  Robert-woo is watching deer taken all around him.  Blood is chillin to Anne Murray and Crickett is on a buss ride to da museum!   Good luck everyone...


 I'm not grouchy.......... that was Miguel!!


boneboy96 said:


> And YES...I do read back.    _*Occasionally! *_


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hmmmm, except for the cilantro, sounds pretty goooood!



Oh, so you're one of those huh?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> First slow cooker meal is gonna be home made soup, next it will be chilli, most likely this weekend too!





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


what 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fruit Loop View attachment 696287





boneboy96 said:


> OK...all caught up.   D3 is grouchy and clucking her feathers and ruffling Miguel's insomnia!  Slips dad nailed that 10 pointer he'd been tracking for weeks!  Robert-woo is watching deer taken all around him.  Blood is chillin to Anne Murray and Crickett is on a buss ride to da museum!   Good luck everyone...


Blood is chillin to Anne Murray...... howbout...no.. im up wif da groove on, just did the moon walk (a 20 footer)


Miguel Cervantes said:


> And Mrs. Hornet want's a pickle...



pics or it didn't happen


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, so you're one of those huh?



cilantro will put hair on yer chest  wont it keebs


----------



## Crickett (Oct 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why didn't you honk and wave when you drove by?






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bunch of cacklin, feather fluffin and egg layin by the WOW's...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, so you're one of those huh?


 cilantro is biiiiiiiiter!


blood on the ground said:


> cilantro will put hair on yer chest  wont it keebs


bleccchhhh, gimme wasabi instead!


Crickett said:


>


 git'em Crickett!

 My trucks in da truckspital!!!!!!!  Freezer plug RUSTED out of it!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And Mrs. Hornet want's a pickle...



Well yeah, but that probably best belongs in another forum!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2012)

its chilly on the roof.... i would much rather be ..sleepin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> its chilly on the roof.... i would much rather be ..sleepin



Why you wanna be sleepin on da roof?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why you wanna be sleepin on da roof?



its a good place ta hide


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 30, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> wind wind,
> please blow them away;
> 
> So we don't have to mess
> with leaf lookers today



Bump


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> its a good place ta hide


 I used to hide on the barn roof when I was a young'un.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey ya'll , drive by . Back to counting


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey ya'll , drive by . Back to counting



you get in trouble with the math teacher?


----------



## kracker (Oct 30, 2012)

Going leaf looking tomorrow. Think I'll drive real slow through Rabun Co. and wait 'til I hit NC to spend any money.

I'm sure those folks from Tiger and Clayton won't miss the measley amount I'll spend.


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2012)

kracker said:


> Going leaf looking tomorrow. Think I'll drive real slow through Rabun Co. and wait 'til I hit NC to spend any money.
> 
> I'm sure those folks from Tiger and Clayton won't miss the measley amount I'll spend.



Make sure to forget how 4-way stops work, what a green light means and what the peddle to the right does.



Oh look, a leaf! _*screeeech*_


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey ya'll , drive by . Back to counting


 check your king status again in my birfday thread......... 


blood on the ground said:


> you get in trouble with the math teacher?


 yeah, he kept taking his shoes off to help him count........


kracker said:


> Going leaf looking tomorrow. Think I'll drive real slow through Rabun Co. and wait 'til I hit NC to spend any money.
> 
> I'm sure those folks from Tiger and Clayton won't miss the measley amount I'll spend.


 at least you're going...............


slip said:


> Make sure to forget how 4-way stops work, what a green light means and what the peddle to the right does.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, a leaf! _*screeeech*_


----------



## kracker (Oct 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Make sure to forget how 4-way stops work, what a green light means and what the peddle to the right does.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, a leaf! _*screeeech*_


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2012)

Tis time to bid "adios"!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2012)

Left work early and went straight to the dentist  without eating lunch. Now, two hours later i just finished a bowl of chili with a totally deadened mouth. This is ridiculous....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2012)

Windy.   Going east this morning I got 38.8 mpg coming home with the wind this afternoon driving the same route at the same set speed got 60.4 mpg.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 30, 2012)

somebody poke the fire 

It's a little nippy


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> somebody poke the fire
> 
> It's a little nippy



Big ol wuss


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Big ol wuss



True. Now get some more wood


----------



## bobelk99 (Oct 30, 2012)

I just got here.

44 what?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

bobelk99 said:


> I just got here.
> 
> 44 what?






You're gonna have to read back . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2012)

bobelk99 said:


> I just got here.
> 
> 44 what?



44,000+ quality, insightful, thought provoking, emotion producing postesses.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2012)

dark thirty.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 44,000+ quality, insightful, thought provoking, emotion producing postesses.



Lightweight...


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 30, 2012)

I am a proud grandpa.  Elena Michelle Strahin was born today.  6 lbs and 7 oz.  Mom, dad and baby are great.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lightweight...


This gluten-free diet HAS led to some weight loss. 


pstrahin said:


> I am a proud grandpa.  Elena Michelle Strahin was born today.  6 lbs and 7 oz.  Mom, dad and baby are great.



Hey, Congrats!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am a proud grandpa.  Elena Michelle Strahin was born today.  6 lbs and 7 oz.  Mom, dad and baby are great.



Congrats Gramps..


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am a proud grandpa.  Elena Michelle Strahin was born today.  6 lbs and 7 oz.  Mom, dad and baby are great.



Congrats GRAMPS


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am a proud grandpa.  Elena Michelle Strahin was born today.  6 lbs and 7 oz.  Mom, dad and baby are great.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Congrats Gramps..





crappiedex said:


> Congrats GRAMPS





X3 !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am a proud grandpa.  Elena Michelle Strahin was born today.  6 lbs and 7 oz.  Mom, dad and baby are great.



granddaughters will soften a hardened heart.


----------



## kracker (Oct 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am a proud grandpa.  Elena Michelle Strahin was born today.  6 lbs and 7 oz.  Mom, dad and baby are great.


Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

I might actually sit in my deer stand this weekend, will be the first time in about 15 years !!


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks y'all.  I sure can't wait to meet her in person.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Was trying to thank of something to say about this event, msh22 said aks him if he needs some compny





Sure, tell her to brang a bottle of EW and come on !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

I think Pookie was the last person to sit in my stand ???


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Thanks y'all.  I sure can't wait to meet her in person.



Grats ol boy 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure, tell her to brang a bottle of EW and come on !!



Likker an deer, good on the grill, good in the woods


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 30, 2012)

Knock Knock....

Can I play wif y'all?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Knock Knock....
> 
> Can I play wif y'all?





Sure !!!!  Didja brang the pups ??


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Knock Knock....
> 
> Can I play wif y'all?



Mebbe


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure !!!!  Didja brang the pups ??



Sure did  they're all bundled up. It's COLD out here in the boonies!



Hankus said:


> Mebbe


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Knock Knock....
> 
> Can I play wif y'all?



You be brave to poke your head in here and ask that.  

Aint no tellin what ya might hear......or see.  


But seriously........How is the nursing gig going?  I am behind times.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am a proud grandpa.  Elena Michelle Strahin was born today.  6 lbs and 7 oz.  Mom, dad and baby are great.





Congratulations, GRANDPA!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sure did  they're all bundled up. It's COLD out here in the boonies!



That's why I said mebbe. I jus knew you was itchin to poke somebody


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That's why I said mebbe. I jus knew you was itchin to poke somebody



I ain't poked anyone in a while! Was mighty sweet of ya to give me the opportunity


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I might actually sit in my deer stand this weekend, will be the first time in about 15 years !!


What brought that on? I hope you trimmed some limbs out around it. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> I think Pookie was the last person to sit in my stand ???



If things haven't changed, i highly recommend taking your shotgun and shoot the doves that light in the tree next to you.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> You be brave to poke your head in here and ask that.
> 
> Aint no tellin what ya might hear......or see.
> 
> ...



I ain't scared of this bunch...I have sharp things to poke them with now 

It's going good. Just tiring. My new assignment involves driving to a hospital, 1 1/2 hours away, twice a week. Not cool.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I ain't scared of this bunch...I have sharp things to poke them with now
> 
> It's going good. Just tiring. My new assignment involves driving to a hospital, 1 1/2 hours away, twice a week. Not cool.




Sorry about the long drive, but I am sure that one of these days, it will pay off.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Sorry about the long drive, but I am sure that one of these days, it will pay off.



I hope so. It's becoming more and more ridiculous, because of the "teachers" we have. They're a bunch of nurses who would rather NOT work in the field, but want to come "help" us make it through. Well, they really just have a SUPER MASSIVE superiority complex about anything and everything. The workload we're being given is nearly triple what other students at various schools are given (I have friends in the same field) and we're constantly being threatened with being failed out if we don't do this or that. 

It's ANNOYING. I'm looking into transferring out to a different school, but I'm pretty sure I'm stuck where I'm at. Unless I start all over, and I just CAN'T do that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sure did  they're all bundled up. It's COLD out here in the boonies!




It is rather nipplish out. . . 





rhbama3 said:


> What brought that on? I hope you trimmed some limbs out around it.
> 
> 
> If things haven't changed, i highly recommend taking your shotgun and shoot the doves that light in the tree next to you.





I dunno??  I'm gonna try and kill a yote.


I got the field wrapped up now !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It is rather nipplish out. . .
> 
> I got the field wrapped up now !!!



uhhhh.......



And, how the heck do you wrap up a field?? How much plastic wrap does something like that take????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> uhhhh.......
> 
> 
> 
> And, how the heck do you wrap up a field?? How much plastic wrap does something like that take????





I do it with tarps . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I do it with tarps . . .



Ah. That still doesn't make sense, but then again, a lot of things don't make sense to me these days. Why do you wrap a field?

Gonna hit the sack in a few. 3:30 is going to HURT in the morning.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I hope so. It's becoming more and more ridiculous, because of the "teachers" we have. They're a bunch of nurses who would rather NOT work in the field, but want to come "help" us make it through. Well, they really just have a SUPER MASSIVE superiority complex about anything and everything. The workload we're being given is nearly triple what other students at various schools are given (I have friends in the same field) and we're constantly being threatened with being failed out if we don't do this or that.
> 
> It's ANNOYING. I'm looking into transferring out to a different school, but I'm pretty sure I'm stuck where I'm at. Unless I start all over, and I just CAN'T do that.



I hate that for you.  It sounds like a few of the teachers have lost persepctive of what they are there to do.  How long do you have to put up with that before you move on to the next step?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I hate that for you.  It sounds like a few of the teachers have lost persepctive of what they are there to do.  How long do you have to put up with that before you move on to the next step?



Yep, they've TOTALLY forgotten that they were students once, too. 

We're pretty much in this state through August. Just different clinical settings every 8 weeks.

Gonna crash. I'll try and catch up some more, soon. Be good, y'all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep, they've TOTALLY forgotten that they were students once, too.
> 
> We're pretty much in this state through August. Just different clinical settings every 8 weeks.
> 
> Gonna crash. I'll try and catch up some more, soon. Be good, y'all!






Byeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Be good, y'all!



I'll jus try not to get caught


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am a proud grandpa.  Elena Michelle Strahin was born today.  6 lbs and 7 oz.  Mom, dad and baby are great.


Congratulations Grandpa!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

Wife sent 2 cupcakes to work, one for me and one for the guy that relieves me in the morning.  



Don't think he's gonna get his.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

Anybody heard from Yara ???


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody heard from Yara ???



She's stickin pics up on fb so I dunno nothin other than that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody heard from Yara ???


She gave the thumbs up this morning said they made it through fine. I don't really think she realized exactly what a booger of a storm was headed their way, as many up there didn't. 

You know how them Yankees are..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She gave the thumbs up this morning said they made it through fine. I don't really think she realized exactly what a booger of a storm was headed their way, as many up there didn't.
> 
> You know how them Yankees are..



Ya mean poor lisseners


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She gave the thumbs up this morning said they made it through fine. I don't really think she realized exactly what a booger of a storm was headed their way, as many up there didn't.
> 
> You know how them Yankees are..





Thumbs up what ??


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey Unk I fergot what I was gonna call ya back about, but do I member I'll give ya a shout.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey Unk I fergot what I was gonna call ya back about, but do I member I'll give ya a shout.





10-4


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep, they've TOTALLY forgotten that they were students once, too.
> 
> We're pretty much in this state through August. Just different clinical settings every 8 weeks.
> 
> Gonna crash. I'll try and catch up some more, soon. Be good, y'all!



Courtney, you know i wuvs ya, BUT..... when students work in a hospital, they are doing so under their Instructor's nursing license. If a student makes a mistake that causes patient harm or death, it will be the Instructor, NOT the student that may have to go to a Board review and possibly lose their license. Thats why your teacher is so overbearing and micro-managing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

I just texted her and she confirmed that most folks up there didn't believe the news about how bad it would be. I guess they think all news folks are just dumb southerners too..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

Who's Bama got this weekend ??


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2012)

Evening You Georgia youngins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who's Bama got this weekend ??



some school named SLU, ULS, LSU... something like that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> some school named SLU, ULS, LSU... something like that.



It'd be nice to keep them behind the 50 yd. line for a second game in a row..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening You Georgia youngins.




Howdy sir !! 





rhbama3 said:


> some school named SLU, ULS, LSU... something like that.





Gotta watch that one !!!  Getting off work Sat morning, will TiVo it.  Any other good match ups??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> some school named SLU, ULS, LSU... something like that.


I think this is their Mascot!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howdy sir !!
> 
> 
> Gotta watch that one !!!  Getting off work Sat morning, will TiVo it.  Any other good match ups??



You been practicing your "Roll Tide" yell yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey Wobbert !!!

http://www.sportstravel.com/college-football/alabama-bowl.php


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You been practicing your "Roll Tide" yell yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Wobbert !!!
> 
> http://www.sportstravel.com/college-football/alabama-bowl.php



I would never tempt fate by trying to make arrangements this early! It'd be the kiss of death!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm thanking that bowl of deer chili I ate when I first got to work and then the bowl of quiche I just et, probably ain't gonna mesh too well . . .


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thanking that bowl of deer chili I ate when I first got to work and then the bowl of keash (sp) I just et, probably ain't gonna mesh too well . . .



Throw a few hardboiled eggs into the mix and see what happens.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2012)

slip said:


> Throw a few hardboiled eggs into the mix and see what happens.





Quack go BOOM !!!


----------



## slip (Oct 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack go BOOM !!!







Nite people...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Knock Knock....
> 
> Can I play wif y'all?



shhhhhhhh!!!!! you done with sneak a peak?  

or did you bring that bag of sharps?  

Happy humpday or is it Halloween?  







Well here is some coffee to help those who have not figured out what to wear tonight.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 31, 2012)

HAPPY HUMP DAY and HAPPY Hollow-Weiney to all of you.  

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of you drivelers today.  I will take some of that fresh brewed hot coffee now please.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2012)

Only 36 mo hrs to go to knock out this 84 hr week !! 



Some cold beer and some college football Saturday is getting closer.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am a proud grandpa.  Elena Michelle Strahin was born today.  6 lbs and 7 oz.  Mom, dad and baby are great.




Congratulations to you Grandpa.  Glad that everyone is doing great.  



Sugar Plum said:


> Knock Knock....
> 
> Can I play wif y'all?



Yes Dear, anytime that you want to.  Glad to hear from you again and just hang in there because things will get better.  Just keep them sharp needles locked up and you can be my nurse anytime. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2012)

Begaween


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 31, 2012)

what u work at Quack ?? pm me iffin it is top secret stuff !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> what u work at Quack ?? pm me iffin it is top secret stuff !!



With this north wind for the last three days I have many of your leaves.   Do you want them back?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 31, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> With this north wind for the last three days I have many of your leaves.   Do you want them back?



nah....we ain't use to all the bumper to bumper city like traffic up here !! you would have to go all the way to town to a light to enter or cross 441 !!

good mornin' !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 31, 2012)

Who the potty mouth is Miyamoto Musashi ??

good mornin Miguel !!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



You giving beer fer begaween


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You giving beer fer begaween


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 31, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Who the potty mouth is Miyamoto Musashi ??
> 
> good mornin Miguel !!



I think that is some type of a really bad disease OR maybe it is some type of Japanese sushi !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Who the potty mouth is Miyamoto Musashi ??
> 
> good mornin Miguel !!





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I think that is some type of a really bad disease OR maybe it is some type of Japanese sushi !!!



Winder likkin nose pikkin idjits..


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 31, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I think that is some type of a really bad disease OR maybe it is some type of Japanese sushi !!!



oh. don't know what/who anything/anybody is I can't say !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2012)

mornin an happy valloween.

dead chicken fer breakfast


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 31, 2012)

mornin' mornin' erybody


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 31, 2012)

Good morning friends.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy Hawaween ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> what u work at Quack ?? pm me iffin it is top secret stuff !!





Naw, not top secret.  My wife, and adopted kids travel all thru out north Ga in the fall looking at the leaves and report back to Miguel where the most action is, then, he in turn tells the media.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, not top secret.  My wife, and adopted kids travel all thru out north Ga in the fall looking at the leaves and report back to Miguel where the most action is, then, he in turn tells the media.



And we preciate all ya'll are doin' bud! Although the peanut stand they recommended did not have a clean outhouse.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2012)

Morning peeps!
Got some work to do and then Bubbette and I may go cancel out a couple of dead democrat votes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> And we preciate all ya'll are doin' bud! Although the peanut stand they recommended did not have a clean outhouse.






Them tweren't pnuts . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning peeps!
> Got some work to do and then Bubbette and I may go cancel out a couple of dead democrat votes.



wachit sucka


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Them tweren't pnuts . . .





Mernin' feelers!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2012)

Pictures, Images[/img]


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Pictures, Images[/img]



that skeerd me


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 31, 2012)

This is in Elkins WV this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> This is in Elkins WV this morning.






OUCH!!!  Washington county EMC has a crew up there somewhere ???

Maybe Crappiedex can give us more info ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2012)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Wabbit


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


 KEWL!!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> that skeerd me


 I sowwy, I'm an "almost boo baby" I luvs me some Halloween........... also, my Daddy (may he rest in peace) would have been 85 years young today........ gawd I miss my Daddy!


pstrahin said:


> This is in Elkins WV this morning.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Wabbit


 You can say that again!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Wabbit






Is ya nipplish ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2012)

im hongry...

one of the messicans brought BBQ goat in for me to try... i guess i will give it a go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im hongry...
> 
> one of the messicans brought BBQ goat in for me to try... i guess i will give it a go.





BBQ'd goat is most excellent !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is ya nipplish ???



Why yes, yes I am. 



blood on the ground said:


> im hongry...
> 
> one of the messicans brought BBQ goat in for me to try... i guess i will give it a go.



Blood...................... you gots the wrong avy. You missed Hawawwen AND Thanksgiving.    SILLY


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2012)

Good morning Drive by


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is ya nipplish ???



This cold weather lowers my confidence level    I don't remember going swimming???


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 31, 2012)

Looky there


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2012)

See ya'll later, Happy Halloween Boo!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Looky there


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww Hail.



mudracing101 said:


> See ya'll later, Happy Halloween Boo!



 you skeert me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> This cold weather lowers my confidence level    I don't remember going swimming???





Awwwww Hail da hdm0homo!!!!!!!!







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww Hail.
> 
> 
> 
> you skeert me.





You want me to hold ya ??? 




Later friends, gotta crash, only 36 more hrs and this 84 hrs week will be OVA !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im hongry...
> 
> one of the messicans brought BBQ goat in for me to try... i guess i will give it a go.


Goat is goood.......... your avatar? not so much!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood...................... you gots the wrong avy. You missed Hawawwen AND Thanksgiving.    SILLY


 there's that page thing again!


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Drive by


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwww Hail da hdm0homo!!!!!!!!
> You want me to hold ya ???
> Later friends, gotta crash, only 36 more hrs and this 84 hrs week will be OVA !!!


 can ya handle both of us????
Sweet Dreams...................


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why yes, yes I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Blood...................... you gots the wrong avy. You missed Hawawwen AND Thanksgiving.    SILLY


but payin fer christmas skeers me so bad


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww Hail.
> 
> 
> 
> you skeert me.


no cussin on da forum


Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwww Hail da hdm0homo!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go wash yer mouf out wif soap


Keebs said:


> Goat is goood.......... your avatar? not so much!
> 
> there's that page thing again!



thought you would likes it?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> thought you would likes it?


I would LOVE it, AFTER Thanksgiving.......... I am soooo old fashioned, I like my holidays in order!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I would LOVE it, AFTER Thanksgiving.......... I am soooo old fashioned, I like my holidays in order!



better?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> better?


 Oh heck yeah, I could set & gaze at that a while!!
 thank you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I would LOVE it, AFTER Thanksgiving.......... I am soooo old fashioned, I like my holidays in order!


Page thingy!



blood on the ground said:


> better?


Beutimus avy Blood!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

Buuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrpppp.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Page thingy!
> 
> 
> Beutimus avy Blood!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Buuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrpppp..... View attachment 696477





Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 696478


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Buuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrpppp..... View attachment 696477



Peeeeeeeeeeeeeee Yewwwwwwwwwwwwwww
You been eatin possum


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Peeeeeeeeeeeeeee Yewwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> You been eatin possum



i don't know what he had but i just had a first.... BBQ goat and it was good 

got me thankin about that field i pass on the way home


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2012)

Pictures, Images[/img]


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2012)

TRICK OR TREAT???


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Pictures, Images[/img]





mudracing101 said:


> TRICK OR TREAT???



y'all are way to happy about the youngans getting torqued up on candy on a school night


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all are way to happy about the youngans getting torqued up on candy on a school night


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> TRICK OR TREAT???


 I got your treat.............. get your phone ready......... 


blood on the ground said:


> y'all are way to happy about the youngans getting torqued up on candy on a school night


 #1 - I have no kids at home.
 #2 - I don't give out candy.
 still upset with me?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2012)

Boo


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I got your treat.............. get your phone ready.........
> 
> #1 - I have no kids at home.
> #2 - I don't give out candy.
> still upset with me?


are you the mean womenz down the road that wont give out candy.... 


KyDawg said:


> Boo



u skeered me


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Boo


 Wha??who?when? WAIT a minute, what time is it???????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> are you the mean womenz down the road that wont give out candy....


Nope, I'm the hermit that lives behind the locked gate out in the middle of nowhereland!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Wha??who?when? WAIT a minute, what time is it???????



I am in Nashville today babysitting my new Grandaughter. It is halloween and I keep scaring her.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I am in Nashville today babysitting my new Grandaughter. It is halloween and I keep scaring her.


 Bad Papa!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2012)

boo...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> boo...


_*NIIIIIIICCCCCC!!!!!!!!!!

Hi!
*_


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*NIIIIIIICCCCCC!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi!
> *_





Howdy, you precious thang! 

I`m back for a spell, maybe...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, you precious thang!
> 
> _*I`m back for a spell*_, maybe...


 I'm glad, although I don't blame ya for wanting to go back!


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, you precious thang!
> 
> I`m back for a spell, maybe...



Uh oh, them boyz in the WF forum fixn to get iiiiiiiiit


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Uh oh, them boyz in the WF forum fixn to get iiiiiiiiit


 That's a ruff crowd over there, they skeer me!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 31, 2012)

3rd homicide in less then 2 weeks here
Lordy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, you precious thang!
> 
> I`m back for a spell, maybe...



Well, are you back or not?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, are you back or not?





I`m here for a few days, anyway. And I am sho-nuff in your debt. That is one almighty nice fly tyin` table. Thank you kindly, Hugh. I mean that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m here for a few days, anyway. And I am sho-nuff in your debt. That is one almighty nice fly tyin` table. Thank you kindly, Hugh. I mean that.


 You're more than welcome, and you don't owe me a thing, cept for maybe a shot of fine red whiskey next time I'm down. Did you figure out all of the tools and gadgets in the drawer?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're more than welcome, and you don't owe me a thing, cept for maybe a shot of fine red whiskey next time I'm down. Did you figure out all of the tools and gadgets in the drawer?





Some of this stuff is gonna take some study, but it`s comin` to me. And I`m already eyein` the chickens out there in the henhouse...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Some of this stuff is gonna take some study, but it`s comin` to me. And I`m already eyein` the chickens out there in the henhouse...







I bet Wobbert would be happy to have a sit down fly tyin session with you to give you a few pointers.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> 3rd homicide in less then 2 weeks here
> Lordy


 that ain't good..........


Nicodemus said:


> I`m here for a few days, anyway. And I am sho-nuff in your debt. That is one almighty nice fly tyin` table. Thank you kindly, Hugh. I mean that.


You got a new play thing & ain't showed us a picture?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 696577
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Wobbert would be happy to have a sit down fly tyin session with you to give you a few pointers.



Yessir, i would gladly show Nic what all the cool toys are for.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


 Nice avatar, dude!


Later Ya'll................... Hope you have a Spooktacular Night!! Bbbwwwwwwaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2012)

wHO dAt SaY wHO dAt wHEn i SaY wHO dAt?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> wHO dAt SaY wHO dAt wHEn i SaY wHO dAt?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2012)

I`ll be gettin` with Robert! And I`ll have iodine and bandaids on hand!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll be gettin` with Robert! And I`ll have iodine and bandaids on hand!



Not needed for this sport. It ain't like knappin. You may wanna get higher magnification eye glasses though..... Oh, and remove all breakable objects from trowing distance of where you're workin...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not needed for this sport. It ain't like knappin. You may wanna get higher magnification eye glasses though..... Oh, and remove all breakable objects from trowing distance of where you're workin...





Might have to get me a big magnifyin` glass, the way my eyes are failin`...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Brain dead!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Brain dead!!



I thought maybe Jag snuck up behind you and goosed you real good or something..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll be gettin` with Robert! And I`ll have iodine and bandaids on hand!


Good man!! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not needed for this sport. It ain't like knappin. You may wanna get higher magnification eye glasses though..... Oh, and remove all breakable objects from trowing distance of where you're workin...


He meant the bandaids and iodine were for me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Might have to get me a big magnifyin` glass, the way my eyes are failin`...



I've got a new pair and still have to get the better half to read stuff for me on occasion,,,,,of course it would help if I'd carry the glasses with me everywhere..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Good man!!
> 
> He meant the bandaids and iodine were for me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2012)

halloween candy...... nom, nom, nom.
Little kids don't need chocolate anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought maybe Jag snuck up behind you and goosed you real good or something..



He did.....it's one of his regular routines whenever I drive up and before I can get out!  

Evenin Nic and Bama!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> He did.....it's one of his regular routines whenever I drive up and before I can get out!
> 
> Evenin Nic and Bama!!!



How about the fellas that were raiding your barn on a regular interval. Has he bout got them cured of coming around?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How about the fellas that were raiding your barn on a regular interval. Has he bout got them cured of coming around?



I hope so.....haven't had anymore issues lately, especially after the last time we called the popo and they came in like gang buster's with several cars and a heli!!!  Stopped a few locals and interviewed them too....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I hope so.....haven't had anymore issues lately, especially after the last time we called the popo and they came in like gang buster's with several cars and a heli!!!  Stopped a few locals and interviewed them too....



That might have had something to do with it..

I sure hope it cured them. I hate a thief..


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2012)

Howdy, Jeff.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2012)

Here I sit in my tree
Wind b l o w i n g


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Here I sit in my tree
> Wind b l o w i n g



Any sign of swamp goats?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2012)

May have to take a little nap, 19 hrs of sleep in the last 4 days ain't gettin it.

Check with y'all later!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any sign of swamp goats?



Big ol clean scrape on the entrance trail. He mighta beat me to the spot


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Big ol clean scrape on the entrance trail. He mighta beat me to the spot



About to hit prime time, so go on Hankus Defcon 3 alert. He's out there somewhere....... 

Well, the trucks with trailers full of hoodlums has started cruising the neighborhood. Won't be long now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Big ol clean scrape on the entrance trail. He mighta beat me to the spot



Naw, if he's a wise old goat he'll wait till the moon starts shinin good before he sneaks in to check it. Hang in there.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2012)

Neighbor lost the tin roof on his tower  Well not completely it's still got 1 corner nail holdin


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Neighbor lost the tin roof on his tower  Well not completely it's still got 1 corner nail holdin



well, keep workin' at it. It'll come off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2012)

Evening idjits !!!  

Looks like I get to start up this degrit process tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening idjits !!!
> 
> Looks like I get to start up this degrit process tonight.



The wife made breakfast for dinner the other night, managed to scorch the grits a little bit. I had to degrit that pot once she was done..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The wife made breakfast for dinner the other night, managed to scorch the grits a little bit. I had to degrit that pot once she was done..





Well you're qualified for my job then !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well you're qualified for my job then !!!



I'll probably regret this, but what is a degrit process?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2012)

Squeezed the trigger at last light. Gonna regroup at the truck an start lookin for sign.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Squeezed the trigger at last light. Gonna regroup at the truck an start lookin for sign.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Squeezed the trigger at last light. Gonna regroup at the truck an start lookin for sign.



Its probably not at the truck Id look by yer stand


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2012)

Begaween meat doe is found


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Begaween meat doe is found



WOOHOO!!!! Way to go, Nick!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll probably regret this, but what is a degrit process?




The raw product (kaolin) is blunged, then pumped thru a ppl for about 2 miles to my holding tank, then it runs thru 11 four inch hydrocyclones (which are non mechanical centrifuges) then gravity fed to 5 Sweco rectangular screens then flows to a 27' 600 ton product tank.  Then it is pumped 15 miles to another tank, then pumped another 8 miles to the plant to be completely processed and finalized product.  It's quite a complex process once it reaches the plant.





Hankus said:


> Squeezed the trigger at last light. Gonna regroup at the truck an start lookin for sign.





Good luck Hankus !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Its probably not at the truck Id look by yer stand





It could be, mebbe he shot her from the truck ???


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Begaween meat doe is found



well durn I was going to bring mighty dog over to fetch it up for ya 

good job


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The raw product (kaolin) is blunged, then pumped thru a ppl for about 2 miles to my holding tank, then it runs thru 11 four inch hydrocyclones (which are non mechanical centrifuges) then gravity fed to 5 Sweco rectangular screens then flows to a 27' 600 ton product tank.  Then it is pumped 15 miles to another tank, then pumped another 8 miles to the plant to be completely processed and finalized product.  It's quite a complex process once it reaches the plant.



You had me at blunged.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You had me at blunged.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It could be, mebbe he shot her from the truck ???



dang rednecks ridin the roads shootin beers and drinkin deers


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> dang rednecks ridin the roads shootin beers and drinkin deers



I love this time of year!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> dang rednecks ridin the roads shootin beers and drinkin deers






That's the way we roll !!!



Where's the twins ???


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's the way we roll !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the twins ???



#1 is and I qoute" being crazy cause its the full moon"  
Tormenting  begging rugrats

#2 is on the other side of the river bridge trying to figure out how to cross it


----------



## kracker (Oct 31, 2012)

Falling through glass coffee tables is not near as much fun as it looks.

Very little bloodshed, just needed one small bandaid.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2012)

I just had a trick or treater with an Obama mask. I took treats out of the other kids bag and gave him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> #1 is and I qoute" being crazy cause its the full moon"
> Tormenting  begging rugrats
> 
> #2 is on the other side of the river bridge trying to figure out how to cross it









kracker said:


> Falling through glass coffee tables is not near as much fun as it looks.
> 
> Very little bloodshed, just needed one small bandaid.










KyDawg said:


> I just had a trick or treater with an Obama mask. I took treats out of the other kids bag and gave him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2012)

kracker said:


> Falling through glass coffee tables is not near as much fun as it looks.
> 
> Very little bloodshed, just needed one small bandaid.



You sure we ain't related?


----------



## kracker (Oct 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You sure we ain't related?


I've always felt some sort of connection with ya.
Ever landed a car upside down in a church cemetery?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2012)

kracker said:


> I've always felt some sort of connection with ya.
> Ever landed a car upside down in a church cemetery?



yes. Well sorta. It was a red wagon. It stayed on the tree. I landed in the cemetary. Good thing the flowers broke my fall.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2012)

Miglet must be out Trick or Treatin with his Obama mask on . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Miglet must be out Trick or Treatin with his Obama mask on . . .




Tell him to come to my house. I got 4 nasty Butterfinger bars left.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 31, 2012)

kracker said:


> I've always felt some sort of connection with ya.
> Ever landed a car upside down in a church cemetery?





rhbama3 said:


> yes. Well sorta. It was a red wagon. It stayed on the tree. I landed in the cemetary. Good thing the flowers broke my fall.



you fellars slow down you'll get there soon enough. 

If you see me broke down...I think I'll just walk 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Miglet must be out Trick or Treatin with his Obama mask on . . .



Immigration  run for your life


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Begaween meat doe is found



 




KyDawg said:


> I just had a trick or treater with an Obama mask. I took treats out of the other kids bag and gave him.







kracker said:


> I've always felt some sort of connection with ya.
> Ever landed a car upside down in a church cemetery?







rhbama3 said:


> yes. Well sorta. It was a red wagon. It stayed on the tree. I landed in the cemetary. Good thing the flowers broke my fall.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Miglet must be out Trick or Treatin with his Obama mask on . . .





Needed that nap!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Tell him to come to my house. I got 4 nasty Butterfinger bars left.






Doooooooooood, you don't like Butterfangers???


I like to put 'em in the fridge and get 'em good and cold !!


Mmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doooooooooood, you don't like Butterfangers???
> 
> 
> I like to put 'em in the fridge and get 'em good and cold !!
> ...



Perzactly!!


----------



## kracker (Oct 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Miglet must be out Trick or Treatin with his Obama mask on . . .


Mask. Yeah, right.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2012)

Okay Boys and Ghouls it is bedtime in Ga.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2012)

Reckon I'll go watch American Horror Story!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 31, 2012)

Well,
time to drag out the welder,grinder, bandsaw, etc.

I have an idea that has been drawn out on paper, so now i have a plan.

I am gonna built a cart for all the stuff that goes into the boat. That way it's all in one place instead of all over the shop.

Nets, trolling motor, PFDs, depth finder, seats,first aid, ditch bag,tools,etc. 

I can roll it out, load it then put rods and tackle bag in and go.
I can be pulling out in 15min have everything and be gone before the wife knows whats happening. 

The only thing left is the work part.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Miglet must be out Trick or Treatin with his Obama mask on . . .



Naw, I borrowed a few of your favorite dress up items. Mrs. Quack said you wouldn't mind..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go watch American Horror Story!!


Waiting on the new Duck Dynasty to start in 5 minutes. 


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Well,
> time to drag out the welder,grinder, bandsaw, etc.
> 
> I have an idea that has been drawn out on paper, so now i have a plan.
> ...



I'm not allowed to play with the cool power tools. 
I need to go to Lowe's and find a 4x4 inch piece of tile that i can drill a hole thru the middle of. Got a piece of driftwood that has been sitting in a 5 gallon bucket and still floats. Gonna put a stainless screw thru the tile into the driftwood, and then put it in the aquarium and cover the tile with gravel.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

I see Hankus put one on the ground...


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 31, 2012)

No power tools?

You need a drill press to drill the hole for the screw ti go in.
You just need coachin on justifyin the need for the tools.

And the related safety equipment!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> No power tools?
> 
> You need a drill press to drill the hole for the screw ti go in.
> You just need coachin on justifyin the need for the tools.
> ...



I have a history with power tools. Mostly bad and bloody.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 31, 2012)

Lessons are best learned when fear of loss of life or limb is involved!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2012)

So keebs don't get me....here she is  Ol Durty Gurty took her heart clean into mush


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> So keebs don't get me....here she is  Ol Durty Gurty took her heart clean into mush



What time did she wander in?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What time did she wander in?



Bout 7


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bout 7



That un will eat real good..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> So keebs don't get me....here she is  Ol Durty Gurty took her heart clean into mush


Congratulations Hankus!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2012)

Nephew laying da smack down !!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2012)

Some deer burgers would be good about now.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks yall fer the comments  Been a slow starting season for me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Some deer burgers would be good about now.





Grilled some elk, bacon, cheeseburgers the other night that a mutual friend gave me.  Laaaaaaaaaaawd that was fine eating !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 31, 2012)

Season opens up here in a few days, maybe I can get something in the freezer, sure is empty of the good meat right mow.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2012)

Yall holder down till the coffee perkolates in the AM


----------



## slip (Nov 1, 2012)

Woke up early, kilt a deer, skint and quarterd it, got to work .. came home and finish butchering it. Dats been my day...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2012)

slip said:


> Woke up early, kilt a deer, skint and quarterd it, got to work .. came home and finish butchering it. Dats been my day...






Whoooooooot!!!  




"Da Driveler's of Death" are breaking BAD today !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 1, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers.

Hope all of those "trick or treaters" returned back home safely last night.  I bet all of those ghosts and gobblins are really on a "sugar" high today too.

Now, bring on the coffee as it is rather "nipply" outside.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2012)

Well the white screen and the spinning it is still loading brought the bringing coffee a little late this morning so hope you are not too thirsty.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2012)

slip said:


> Woke up early, kilt a deer, skint and quarterd it, got to work .. came home and finish butchering it. Dats been my day...



Attaboy


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2012)

Evenin to the night shift, mornin to the early crew. Peteetong


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Evenin to the night shift, mornin to the early crew. Peteetong





I listen to the "Regular Guys" every morning on 105.5.  What exactly is "Peteetong????"


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I listen to the "Regular Guys" every morning on 105.5.  What exactly is "Peteetong????"



100.5 on iHeart  It is a greeting akin to aloha, it means hello and goodbye. A caller that made up new words gave it to em way back years ago. How ya like Seven givin the hallowe'ener a 5 spot


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2012)

mornin everyone.........its nice out this mernin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2012)

Mernin skaliwags


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 1, 2012)

Mornin !! I think I'll go up on the mountain and cut a load of fire wood today !! Maybe turn a couple of fiest loose. Anybody want to come help ??


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 1, 2012)

Mornin Everybody.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Miglet must be out Trick or Treatin with his Obama mask on . . .


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 1, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Mornin !! I think I'll go up on the mountain and cut a load of fire wood today !! Maybe turn a couple of fiest loose. Anybody want to come help ??



And to thank that I thought ya'll was my buddies !! Ya'll  mad at me just because of the leaf lookin' remarks !! I sorry !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> 100.5 on iHeart  It is a greeting akin to aloha, it means hello and goodbye. A caller that made up new words gave it to em way back years ago. How ya like Seven givin the hallowe'ener a 5 spot




Thanks bro, that's been botherin me.  Missed the last part???




blood on the ground said:


> mornin everyone.........its nice out this mernin.




'Moanin BOG !! 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin skaliwags




Good morning sir Miglet !! 




greg_n_clayton said:


> Mornin !! I think I'll go up on the mountain and cut a load of fire wood today !! Maybe turn a couple of fiest loose. Anybody want to come help ??




Bad as you talked about us "leaf lookers," go cut, split, and haul you're on wood.  I've got a guy that delivers, unloads, split, seasoned firewood for $40 a load.  I wouldn't crank up a saw for 40 bucks.





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody.




Morning lil buddy, ya'll coming down this weekend ??  Wanna watch some foosball 'tween hunting???




Crickett said:


>





You ain't right !!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You ain't right !!



Whaaaaa?????


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 1, 2012)

[




Bad as you talked about us "leaf lookers," go cut, split, and haul you're on wood.  I've got a guy that delivers, unloads, split, seasoned firewood for $40 a load.  I wouldn't crank up a saw for 40 bucks.






I said ......I sorry !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

slip said:


> Woke up early, kilt a deer, skint and quarterd it, got to work .. came home and finish butchering it. Dats been my day...



 WTG, slipster!!

Moanin youngins!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh yeah........KANG!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2012)

Second day this week of near bouts runnin over a buck takin the kid to school. I'll be glad when they're done chasin up here..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Second day this week of near bouts runnin over a buck takin the kid to school. I'll be glad when they're done chasin up here..



Multi tasking huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2012)

Is it me, or does Reba look a whole lot better now than she did in her younger years?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Second day this week of near bouts runnin over a buck takin the kid to school. I'll be glad when they're done chasin up here..





Don't run ova Colin, he'll be a good 'un in a couple . .












Later guys, I gotta crash.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2012)

Mornin, drive by.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2012)

whats it take ta evict someone????? rented a house out to some folks back in july and aint collected rent since... they keep sayin we will send it, we will send it....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whats it take ta evict someone????? rented a house out to some folks back in july and aint collected rent since... they keep sayin we will send it, we will send it....



Pm sent


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whats it take ta evict someone????? rented a house out to some folks back in july and aint collected rent since... they keep sayin we will send it, we will send it....





Good insurance and fire.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> So keebs don't get me....here she is  Ol Durty Gurty took her heart clean into mush


 you did good, Beerkus!


slip said:


> Woke up early, kilt a deer, skint and quarterd it, got to work .. came home and finish butchering it. Dats been my day...


 now where's YOUR pic?!?!  

Hey Ya'll!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you did good, Beerkus!
> 
> now where's YOUR pic?!?!
> 
> Hey Ya'll!



 I know


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I know


 you giggled when you typed that too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you did good, Beerkus!
> 
> now where's YOUR pic?!?!
> 
> Hey Ya'll!



Heyyyyyyy!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyyyy!


 welcome home, darlin'!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Pm sent


got it


Hooked On Quack said:


> Good insurance and fire.



 no jail time for me thanks


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2012)

keebs said:


> Welcome home, darlin'!



keebs!!! = quang!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> welcome home, darlin'!



 Thanks!! 

Gotta go return rental.....CYL!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> keebs!!! = quang!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Gotta go return rental.....CYL!!!


 HB!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2012)

Boo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Boo



That was yesterday, silly


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Boo-who


 sorry to make you cry!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That was yesterday, silly





Keebs said:


> sorry to make you cry!



alright y'all are askin for another bad avatar


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Boo



Did little New Orleans kids go door to door last night yelling "BOO DAT"?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did little New Orleans kids go door to door last night yelling "BOO DAT"?



shonuff romed da skreets gettin free cany


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> alright y'all are askin for another bad avatar


 Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did little New Orleans kids go door to door last night yelling "BOO DAT"?


 I had a HEart-Ah-Ma-Tack last night!!!!!!!!!  My stone fell out of my ring!!!!!!!!!  Noticed it when I got in the shower, I back tracked & found it in the pool!!!!!!!! Lawdhavemercy, I was lucky!!!!!!  All cleaned up and glued back in now! ~whew~


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had a HEart-Ah-Ma-Tack last night!!!!!!!!!  My stone fell out of my ring!!!!!!!!!  Noticed it when I got in the shower, I back tracked & found it in the pool!!!!!!!! Lawdhavemercy, I was lucky!!!!!!  All cleaned up and glued back in now! ~whew~



 Glad ya fount it.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad ya fount it.


Darlin, you & me BOTH!!  Glad it didn't drop out when I was haying horses........... I'da been going thru poop for EVEAH!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I had a HEart-Ah-Ma-Tack last night!!!!!!!!!  My stone fell out of my ring!!!!!!!!!  Noticed it when I got in the shower, I back tracked & found it in the pool!!!!!!!! Lawdhavemercy, I was lucky!!!!!!  All cleaned up and glued back in now! ~whew~



you an the messican in-gaged to be murried?? congrats!!! i will start the new thread!!! 
hey wachew doin swimmin this time a year


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you an the messican in-gaged to be murried?? congrats!!! i will start the new thread!!!
> hey wachew doin swimmin this time a year


 Not yet................... ooooppppsss, shuggums, I'm sorry, it just "slipped out"
well, ya never heard of the southern division of the Polar Bear Club??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you an the messican in-gaged to be murried?? congrats!!! i will start the new thread!!!
> hey wachew doin swimmin this time a year



We like Mitt's religion, figured we'd become like his ancestors and try out being Moron's too.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We like Mitt's religion, figured we'd become like his ancestors and try out being Moron's too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Not yet................... ooooppppsss, shuggums, I'm sorry, it just "slipped out"
> well, ya never heard of the southern division of the Polar Bear Club??


you the only member?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> We like Mitt's religion, figured we'd become like his ancestors and try out being Moron's too.



don't dewit... it will never werk... cant be but one hen in the house! any moren-at an you got trouble


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you the only member?
> 
> *I'm not allowed to say, it's in the charter............*
> don't dewit... it will never werk... cant be but one hen in the house! any moren-at an you got trouble


 we won't BE in the same house.................. that's what makes it purrrfect!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we won't BE in the same house.................. that's what makes it purrrfect![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> pics or it never happened


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > we won't BE in the same house.................. that's what makes it purrrfect![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you the only member?
> 
> 
> don't dewit... it will never werk... cant be but one hen in the house! any moren-at an you got trouble



In what house, I plan on scatterin them out, well out of skillet flingin range....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

Ya'll help me from going to the Political Forum with this question........... in easy terms, explain about Senate Resolution No. 84, allows the state to save taxpayer funds through multi-year real estate rental agreements........


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> blood on the ground said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll help me from going to the Political Forum with this question........... in easy terms, explain about Senate Resolution No. 84, allows the state to save taxpayer funds through multi-year real estate rental agreements........



Summary


> A RESOLUTION proposing an amendment to the Constitution so as to authorize the General Assembly to allow state entities to enter into multiyear rental agreements without obligating present funds for the full obligation to the state under the full term of such agreements; to provide for procedures, conditions, and limitations; to provide for the submission of this amendment for ratification or rejection; and for other purposes.



In other words, it allows them to commit to rental obligations over a multi-year period without having confirmation that future funds will be there to pay for it.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > you win! one of these days im going to shake that mans hand and give you a big ol hug........aaaaawwwww im thsoooo thsweeeet
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2012)

Dang Blood, You done missed Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years, Balentimes AND st. Pat's day. 

I'm tellin


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Blood, You done missed Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years, Balentimes AND st. Pat's day.
> 
> I'm tellin


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HB!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


 Da Chief is Back in Da House!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Da lil BIG Chief is Back in Da House!



Fixed it fer ya!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixed it fer ya!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

My boss is joining FB!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> My boss is joining FB!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yikes!!! 

That's one of the reasons I don't do it....along with too many Family members knowin all my bidness


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

<-----Cheekun jambalaya wiff biskits and gravy!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yikes!!!
> 
> That's one of the reasons I don't do it....along with too many Family members knowin all my bidness



no face book in my life either.... this here is good enough.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yikes!!!
> 
> That's one of the reasons I don't do it....along with too many Family members knowin all my bidness


The way he was "questioning" me about it, I'm thinking he thought he could join & "monitor" me, but I don't really post much there, especially not during work........ usually........... besides, his "next in line boss" is already friends with me on there, she can see when I post & when I don't............


Jeff C. said:


> <-----Cheekun jambalaya wiff biskits and gravy!!


left over Italian creation & zipper peas & roll, the small square roll that just Mmmmelts in yo mouff!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> no face book in my life either.... this here is good enough.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2012)

I like your avy Blood! 

chili and soady crackers..........................Again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> The way he was "questioning" me about it, I'm thinking he thought he could join & "monitor" me, but I don't really post much there, especially not during work........ usually........... besides, his "next in line boss" is already friends with me on there, she can see when I post & when I don't............
> 
> left over Italian creation & zipper peas & roll, the small square roll that just Mmmmelts in yo mouff!





Set your privacy settins` so only your friends can see your page.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> no face book in my life either.... this here is good enough.



I joined not too long ago mainly to promote my photography & to add items to a yard sale group. My sis is my only friend. She gets messages from other family members asking why I won't friend them. I told her to tell them I'm a snob & they are not in my circle!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like your avy Blood!
> 
> chili and soady crackers..........................Again.



I had leftover nachos again! 



Nicodemus said:


> Set your privacy settins` so only your friends can see your page.



Heeeyyy Nic!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I had leftover nachos again!
> 
> 
> 
> Heeeyyy Nic!





Howdy, Miss Crickett! I hope you are well. 

You mean if I sent you a friends request, you would ignore it??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Set your privacy settins` so only your friends can see your page.


 done done............... and that's what I told him, he couldn't "see me" unless I added him as a friend............ he didn't join, his computer just kept "cycling" but never finished it, I told him "It's rejecting you!"


Crickett said:


> I joined not too long ago mainly to promote my photography & to add items to a yard sale group. My sis is my only friend. She gets messages from other family members asking why I won't friend them. I told her to tell them I'm a snob & they are not in my circle!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like your avy Blood!


 I thought that was Slip!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, Miss Crickett! I hope you are well.
> 
> You mean if I sent you a friends request, you would ignore it??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I thought that was Slip!!!!!!!!!



No silly, Blood begins with B. Slip begins with S.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, Miss Crickett! I hope you are well.
> 
> You mean if I sent you a friends request, you would ignore it??



Ummmm.....well.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Ummmm.....well.....





Just kiddin`! I didn`t mean to put you on the spot like that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2012)

What have i been missin


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> no face book in my life either.... this here is good enough.



I'm thinking about getting on MySpace


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2012)

No you didint. Been gone all day and come back to be KANG.
Awwwwwwwwwwww Hail Kang Mud.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No you didint. Been gone all day and come back to be KANG.
> Awwwwwwwwwwww Hail Kang Mud.



I wanted to be KANG!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm thinking about getting on MySpace














I'm still on there. I just can't remember my passord.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2012)

Later ya`ll. Got to carry one of the dogs to the vet for shots.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No you didint. Been gone all day and come back to be KANG.
> Awwwwwwwwwwww Hail Kang Mud.





hdm03 said:


> I wanted to be KANG!



You will be again


----------



## Crickett (Nov 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just kiddin`! I didn`t mean to put you on the spot like that!



I knew you was kiddin'!

 Honestly I don't post anything personal on there. I just go on there to like certain pages. I don't "check in" like most members do.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I wanted to be KANG!



High achiever.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> High achiever.



That's me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> High achiever.



One out of two ain't bad..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No silly, Blood begins with B. Slip begins with S.


smartalec!


Crickett said:


> Ummmm.....well.....





mudracing101 said:


> What have i been missin





hdm03 said:


> I'm thinking about getting on MySpace





mrs. hornet22 said:


> No you didint. Been gone all day and come back to be KANG.
> Awwwwwwwwwwww Hail Kang Mud.





Nicodemus said:


> Later ya`ll. Got to carry one of the dogs to the vet for shots.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like your avy Blood!
> chili and soady crackers..........................Again.


awww shucks.... you made me



Crickett said:


> I joined not too long ago mainly to promote my photography & to add items to a yard sale group. My sis is my only friend. She gets messages from other family members asking why I won't friend them. I told her to tell them I'm a snob & they are not in my circle!


i think that place can kill a marriage 


Keebs said:


> I thought that was Slip!!!!!!!!!



do i need to change it back to the bunny?


----------



## Crickett (Nov 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i think that place can kill a marriage
> :



EXACTLY!!! That's why when I did join me & my husband discussed it 1st & WE agreed to friend no one! We both have seen it happen to others.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 1, 2012)

That Mud; he is such a giver!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i think that place can kill a marriage
> :


Cheekun, and that's not so, If a marriage was that vulnerable, then FB merely expedites the process.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> That Mud; he is such a giver!



He gon get you.


I'm tellin


MUD


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I thought that was Slip!!!!!!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> No silly, Blood begins with B. Slip begins with S.







mudracing101 said:


> What have i been missin



Yo position on da throne!!!



hdm03 said:


> I'm thinking about getting on MySpace







Nicodemus said:


> Later ya`ll. Got to carry one of the dogs to the vet for shots.



Later Nic!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cheekun, and that's not so, If a marriage was that vulnerable, then FB merely expedites the process.



we have to agree to disagree on this one


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> do i need to change it back to the bunny?


 no, I'll just try to pay attention to the NAMES more!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


> EXACTLY!!! That's why when I did join me & my husband discussed it 1st & WE agreed to friend no one! We both have seen it happen to others.



My hubby says FB is da DEBIL.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cheekun, and that's not so, If a marriage was that vulnerable, then FB merely expedites the process.


 I agree!


Jeff C. said:


> Yo position on da throne!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My hubby says FB is da DEBIL.


Roomy thinks so too...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

<--------Brownie


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My hubby says FB is da DEBIL.



Bwaaack,bwack bwack bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <--------Brownie


 I like brownies..................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2012)

<---------- Kit Kat and Whoppers. Only 1 Trick or Treater and he was ohhhhhhhh bout 17.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2012)

Back with the medicated dog. Now, it has just occured to me that there is an open deer hunt on Chickasawhatchee today. See ya`ll later tonight...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 1, 2012)

Back to the inventory, see ya'll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I like brownies..................



 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> <---------- Kit Kat and Whoppers. Only 1 Trick or Treater and he was ohhhhhhhh bout 17.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My hubby says FB is da DEBIL.



i with ya/him


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> <---------- Kit Kat and Whoppers. Only 1 Trick or Treater and he was ohhhhhhhh bout 17.


We're still eating the candy we bought for the office crew!


Nicodemus said:


> Back with the medicated dog. Now, it has just occured to me that there is an open deer hunt on Chickasawhatchee today. See ya`ll later tonight...


 Git it!!


mudracing101 said:


> Back to the inventory, see ya'll.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <--------Brownie



<---------punkin seeds



Keebs said:


> I like brownies..................


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


> <---------punkin seeds



What dey taste like?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What dey taste like?


Duh............ punkins!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Duh............ punkins!



Just checkin...had a cat named "punkin"


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just checkin...had a cat named "punkin"


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

Ya'll are too quiet in here!!!!!!!!!  
I'm gonna slide on outta heah & try to go set in the woods for a little bit............


----------



## Crickett (Nov 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What dey taste like?



A punkin' seed



Keebs said:


> Duh............ punkins!







Jeff C. said:


> Just checkin...had a cat named "punkin"



Cats taste like cheekun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


> A punkin' seed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine tasted like punkin!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2012)

Lookin fer horn. That one in the cooler has me happy at the moment.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Just got back from early voting. Drivers license and residency checked, all paperwork double checked, as it should be!!
Had a surprising amount of people there but the line moved fast. Kudos to the Lee County people manning the polls.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Lookin fer horn. That one in the cooler has me happy at the moment.



horn don't taste good. I hope to whack 3-4 Does and get out of everybody's way.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> horn don't taste good. I hope to whack 3-4 Does and get out of everybody's way.



Hoss ya know I'm pullin fer ya


----------



## slip (Nov 1, 2012)

Werk sucked...glad today is over.

Left side of my chest started hurting around 1 and aint let up since.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hoss ya know I'm pullin fer ya



headed to Statesboro for the GSU game this weekend, and then on call next week. Hope there will still be some deer left by the time i get back out.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> headed to Statesboro for the GSU game this weekend, and then on call next week. Hope there will still be some deer left by the time i get back out.



So long as ya get blood for Thanksgiving  Even a hog will do


----------



## crappiedex (Nov 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> horn don't taste good. I hope to whack 3-4 Does and get out of everybody's way.



Just pull over, dont block both lanes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> So long as ya get blood for Thanksgiving  Even a hog will do



The problem is, we are so busy at the hospital, i can't even get off in time to hunt an afternoon here or there. Gonna have to break down and use some vacation time if this keeps up. Still need to go visit Bugsy and Bait-bro at some point this year.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The problem is, we are so busy at the hospital, i can't even get off in time to hunt an afternoon here or there. Gonna have to break down and use some vacation time if this keeps up. Still need to go visit Bugsy and Bait-bro at some point this year.



I have leftover bags of Tootsie-Rolls.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I have leftover bags of Tootsie-Rolls.



BUGSY!!!!
Tootsie Rolls and Doe slayin'. Sounds lik a wonderful way to spend a couple of days.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> BUGSY!!!!
> Tootsie Rolls and Doe slayin'. Sounds lik a wonderful way to spend a couple of days.



Heck, doe slayin? I'm already counting the days til turkey season.    

You have created a MONSTER!!! I now consider deer season just something to do in between turkey seasons.      I can't stop counting gobblers while I'm sitting there waiting on Steamroller. 

Of course I'll take you hunting for the four legged ones after Thanksgiving, but I fully expect you to pencil out a week for me and the thunderchickens.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Heck, doe slayin? I'm already counting the days til turkey season.
> 
> You have created a MONSTER!!! I now consider deer season just something to do in between turkey seasons.      I can't stop counting gobblers while I'm sitting there waiting on Steamroller.
> 
> Of course I'll take you hunting for the four legged ones after Thanksgiving, but I fully expect you to pencil out a week for me and the thunderchickens.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Heck, doe slayin? I'm already counting the days til turkey season.
> 
> You have created a MONSTER!!! I now consider deer season just something to do in between turkey seasons.      I can't stop counting gobblers while I'm sitting there waiting on Steamroller.
> 
> Of course I'll take you hunting for the four legged ones after Thanksgiving, but I fully expect you to pencil out a week for me and the thunderchickens.



Awwww Hail.....Da Queen!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2012)

gonna be a chili dog on a tasteless gluten free hot dog bun for supper. Ain't enough mustard in the world to cover up that texture.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> gonna be a chili dog on a tasteless gluten free hot dog bun for supper. Ain't enough mustard in the world to cover up that texture.



Chili dog on cardboard bun..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> gonna be a chili dog on a tasteless gluten free hot dog bun for supper. Ain't enough mustard in the world to cover up that texture.



Sorry, man!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2012)

Evening Georgia Youngins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Chili dog on cardboard bun..........



ding ding!!! Winnah!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey Keebs!!!! I stole this one from Jake Allen's fb page...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Georgia Youngins.



Evenin Pops!!!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Keebs!!!! I stole this one from Jake Allen's fb page...
> 
> View attachment 696782


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Bama,
Why not be in the woods at daylight and at the game later? 
There are woods and deer 7 miles from the stadium.
.
.
.
There is 1 thing you might look out for, a female on the property that is armed with a gun and papers from LSU.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2012)

Evening Jeff. Got four more days left in the Turkey season up here, then 7 more in December. Like I know anything about Turkey hinting. But I do try.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff. Got four more days left in the Turkey season up here, then 7 more in December. Like I know anything about Turkey hinting. But I do try.





Find a flock, run right in the midst of em and try to scare them so bad they scatter to the four winds. When they do, set down right there and get comfortable. In a little bit, you`ll hear those lost birds start to call, tryin` to locate each other. Simply repeat the sounds they make and mix a yelp in ever once in a while, and those birds wil run all over you. I`ve even whistled em in to me before. 

Try it and see.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Keebs!!!! I stole this one from Jake Allen's fb page...
> 
> View attachment 696782


That is most likely a real life situation for him!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Find a flock, run right in the midst of em and try to scare them so bad they scatter to the four winds. When they do, set down right there and get comfortable. In a little bit, you`ll hear those lost birds start to call, tryin` to locate each other. Simply repeat the sounds they make and mix a yelp in ever once in a while, and those birds wil run all over you. I`ve even whistled em in to me before.
> 
> Try it and see.



Thanks Nic, I may take my hound Saturday to do that. It is legal up here to use a Dog for that purpose just did not think it would work


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That is most likely a real life situation for him!!



I wasn't going to cross that bridge, but since you did...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff. Got four more days left in the Turkey season up here, then 7 more in December. Like I know anything about Turkey hinting. But I do try.



Good luck to ya!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Bama,
> Why not be in the woods at daylight and at the game later?
> There are woods and deer 7 miles from the stadium.
> .
> ...



While that may be true,  my daughter is the only person i know in Statesboro.


----------



## slip (Nov 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Find a flock, run right in the midst of em and try to scare them so bad they scatter to the four winds. When they do, set down right there and get comfortable. In a little bit, you`ll hear those lost birds start to call, tryin` to locate each other. Simply repeat the sounds they make and mix a yelp in ever once in a while, and those birds wil run all over you. I`ve even whistled em in to me before.
> 
> Try it and see.



Didnt we used to have a fall turkey season here in GA way back when? or am i mistaken?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

I'mon call it a night...y'all take care!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 1, 2012)

We will have to work on that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Night, BR, Slip, and Jeff!
Got a long day at the hospital and then a long drive to Statesboro tomorrow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2012)

slip said:


> Didnt we used to have a fall turkey season here in GA way back when? or am i mistaken?





Yep, Georgia had a fall season back when I was a youngun. Came in around Thanksgiving and went out the last of February. Limit of 3, either sex. The very first hunt I can ever remember goin` on was with my Grandfather on a fall turkey hunt. As I learned, it became my job to scatter the flock, then we would set up and he would call em back. That was some fun too.

That old man was a turkey hunter.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2012)

Peteetong


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 1, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That is most likely a real life situation for him!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wasn't going to cross that bridge, but since you did...



TNGirl is one that enjoy's her life to the fullest, and I appreciate that about her!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


Are you off work tomorrow??..........Gonna be at your neighbors house tomorrow afternoon..........Need to drop off your cooler, and stock pot.........Headed to bed now.......Just send me a text.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2012)

Watched the clock and it was 7 minutes of white screen this morning.  That is two cups of coffee at this time of day.  

Well on POETS day I have loaded up the big rig to help you to push off early tomorrow's saturday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2012)

Gobblin, I think that only you and I know anything about that dang "white screen" garbage most every morning.

GOOD MORNING and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Gobblin and to the rest of you drivelers out there this chilly, nipply, frosty, cold morning.

Hope everyone has a wonderful fun filled day and will pass it on.

Now some of your good fresh brewed truckload of coffee will hit the spot and warm me back up after walking out and getting the newspaper.  Man, that moon is bright out there too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2012)

'Morning geezers . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

Mornin Jr.


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 2, 2012)

TGIF.   What a week. Ready for the the weekend. Ready for LSU/Bama. Ready for Falcons over Cowboys. Now of to work

See ya!


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 2, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz. day friday, day friday YAAAYYYY


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

mornin youngans!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2012)

Peteetong


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2012)

Good Friday morning to ya'll. Wife got up and cooked me an omelet, gravey, cut up taters, and bacon Wonder what she's done bought


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 2, 2012)

Way to much coffee this coffee this morning......

Good morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Peteetong


used it yesterday


mudracing101 said:


> Good Friday morning to ya'll. Wife got up and cooked me an omelet, gravey, cut up taters, and bacon Wonder what she's done bought


Danger Will Robinson 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Way to much coffee this coffee this morning......
> 
> Good morning.



mornin brutha


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Way to much coffee this coffee this morning......
> 
> Good morning.








Oh Laaaawd, the Aussie is jacked up on caffeine !! 





Tonight's my Friday, wrapping up a 84 hr week !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

cheekun salad samich an a bowl of deer chili.... that'l werk every time...mmmmmmm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaawd, the Aussie is jacked up on caffeine !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm, tonight is everybody's Friday!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 2, 2012)

Morning all...TGIF!


----------



## huntinstuff (Nov 2, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Way to much coffee this coffee this morning......
> 
> Good morning.



Wish i had some coffee! These fingers of mine are cold this morning. 

Oh, and top of the morning to the drivel nation.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

slip said:


> Werk sucked...glad today is over.
> 
> Left side of my chest started hurting around 1 and aint let up since.


 any better?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Keebs!!!! I stole this one from Jake Allen's fb page...
> 
> View attachment 696782


 you tryin to tell me sumthin????


RUTTNBUCK said:


> That is most likely a real life situation for him!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wasn't going to cross that bridge, but since you did...


 you boys best watch it!


mudracing101 said:


> Good Friday morning to ya'll. Wife got up and cooked me an omelet, gravey, cut up taters, and bacon Wonder what she's done bought


I hope it was something really, really NICE!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Way to much coffee this coffee this morning......
> 
> Good morning.


 Uh-Oh, Hi Octane Aussie in da house!!!!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> cheekun salad samich an a bowl of deer chili.... that'l werk every time...mmmmmmm


 that sounds goooood!


boneboy96 said:


> Morning all...TGIF!


 Mornin, BB!



Ok, I am sick, sick, sick, sick near 'bout 100% sure I missed a doe yesterday evenin, no blood, no trail, but she mule kicked, ducked her head & dove into the saw grass that was over head high on me, never heard or seen her again........... I am mulling over TWO things.......... one, just flat out give up deer hunting or two, beg, borrow or steal a 30-30  (I am just not happy with the 243 anymore!)...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, tonight is everybody's Friday!!





Keebs said:


> any better?
> 
> you tryin to tell me sumthin????
> 
> ...



Look for buzzards in the next few days, your description says she was hit


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Look for buzzards in the next few days, your description says she was hit


 I know, but dagnabbit, where the heck did she go?????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2012)

LilN, I've got a safe full of different caliber rifles, the .243 is still one of my favorites,  no matter the caliber, shot placement is the key.


I think you got a lil excited and made a bad shot ???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> LilN, I've got a safe full of different caliber rifles, the .243 is still one of my favorites,  no matter the caliber, shot placement is the key.
> 
> 
> I think you got a lil excited and made a bad shot ???


Nope, I'm thinking (hoping) it hit some of that sage grass & ricochet off - I sat & watched them for a good bit, even *shuffled* on my stool, set my gun down in my lap, repositioned & waited on Mama to walk out and when she did, I put it on her, yes, I was excited, but not enough to miss that shot...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Wish i had some coffee! These fingers of mine are cold this morning.
> 
> Oh, and top of the morning to the drivel nation.



Ever heard of those neat things they have called "gloves"?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Mornin.......How y'all are?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nope, I'm thinking (hoping) it hit some of that sage grass & ricochet off - I sat & watched them for a good bit, even *shuffled* on my stool, set my gun down in my lap, repositioned & waited on Mama to walk out and when she did, I put it on her, yes, I was excited, but not enough to miss that shot...............



No blood??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No blood??


Nada, zilch, nothing................ even took Dooby, he didn't pick up on nuffin & usually HE is the "tracker"!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeffro!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

I know we don't do politics in this forum, but you guys need to read the link on this thread and call or text anyone you know in New Jersey and let them know why the are freezing and without power. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=720335


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No blood??



Lake or swamp around there
I've heard of em running for water after being shot.

 <--------- Pumpkin bread. nom nom nom


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

just got a call.. my niece just smoked her first deer  6pt


----------



## huntinstuff (Nov 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ever heard of those neat things they have called "gloves"?



Gloves?!? I dont need no stinkin' gloves!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No blood??



im here lil feller


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nope, I'm thinking (hoping) it hit some of that sage grass & ricochet off - I sat & watched them for a good bit, even *shuffled* on my stool, set my gun down in my lap, repositioned & waited on Mama to walk out and when she did, I put it on her, yes, I was excited, but not enough to miss that shot...............





Mule kick, then run. Sounds like a heart shot deer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> just got a call.. my niece just smoked her first deer  6pt



They make zigzags that big?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lake or swamp around there
> I've heard of em running for water after being shot.
> 
> <--------- Pumpkin bread. nom nom nom



Pumpkin Head


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nada, zilch, nothing................ even took Dooby, he didn't pick up on nuffin & usually HE is the "tracker"!



Hmmmmmmm..... 



mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!



Kang.... 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lake or swamp around there
> I've heard of em running for water after being shot.
> 
> <--------- Pumpkin bread. nom nom nom



Dadgummit....of all people, you oughta know better!!










blood on the ground said:


> just got a call.. my niece just smoked her first deer  6pt







huntinstuff said:


> Gloves?!? I dont need no stinkin' gloves!



 You ever find yo stuff?? 



blood on the ground said:


> im here lil feller


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Pumpkin Head







Thanks Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lake or swamp around there
> I've heard of em running for water after being shot.
> 
> <--------- Pumpkin bread. nom nom nom


Nope, everything around me has dried up............


blood on the ground said:


> just got a call.. my niece just smoked her first deer  6pt


 rub it in!


Nicodemus said:


> Mule kick, then run. Sounds like a heart shot deer.


 then why couldn't I find her? no blood????


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nope, everything around me has dried up............
> 
> rub it in!
> 
> then why couldn't I find her? no blood????





Hard to say, Keebs. Ever once in a while you just get one that don`t bleed, due to maybe bad bullet performance, fat clogged up the bullet hole, any number of reasons. A deer like that usually won`t go over a 100 yards before it piles up dead though. I`ve had it happen, and so has Sheryl.

Don`t give up on the 243 though. She has over 100 deer kills with hers, and several hogs.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hard to say, Keebs. Ever once in a while you just get one that don`t bleed, due to maybe bad bullet performance, fat clogged up the bullet hole, any number of reasons. A deer like that usually won`t go over a 100 yards before it piles up dead though. I`ve had it happen, and so has Sheryl.
> 
> Don`t give up on the 243 though. She has over 100 deer kills with hers, and several hogs.


~sigh~ yes sir..................


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nope, everything around me has dried up............
> 
> rub it in!
> 
> then why couldn't I find her? no blood????





Nicodemus said:


> Hard to say, Keebs. Ever once in a while you just get one that don`t bleed, due to maybe bad bullet performance, fat clogged up the bullet hole, any number of reasons. A deer like that usually won`t go over a 100 yards before it piles up dead though. I`ve had it happen, and so has Sheryl.
> 
> Don`t give up on the 243 though. She has over 100 deer kills with hers, and several hogs.



Yep, maybe a lil high , found a few that did not bleed a drop till they fell over. Hard to find after dark, and prob. didnt make it over a 100  yards like you say.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Monrin' y'all!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Monrin' y'all!





Hey you!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, maybe a lil high , found a few that did not bleed a drop till they fell over. Hard to find after dark, and prob. didnt make it over a 100  yards like you say.


 and she won't "keep" by the time I can get back this evening, gawd I feel awful!!!!!!!!!!


Sugar Plum said:


> Monrin' y'all!


 Hey Sugarsista!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey you!!



How you doin' this mornin', Nick?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> How you doin' this mornin', Nick?





Restin` my bad knee.   Don`t ask!  

And no needles!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Restin` my bad knee.   Don`t ask!
> 
> And no needles!!!


I will! Whatcha done to it this time?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and she won't "keep" by the time I can get back this evening, gawd I feel awful!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Sugarsista!



Just think bout the poor baby that dont have a mommy


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I will! Whatcha done to it this time?





Cant` `member...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Monrin' y'all!



Good Googly Moogly....Howdy Shuga!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just think bout the poor baby that dont have a mommy


Karma is a powerful tool, donchaknow!!


Nicodemus said:


> Cant` `member...


well don't do it any more!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Karma is a powerful tool, donchaknow!!
> 
> well don't do it any more!





Yes`m...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes`m...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Daughter lost/had her phone stolen Halloween night out her jacket pocket. Now I'm stuck here waiting for a new phone to arrive between 8-5 while she's at work. Someone has to be here to sign for it or they won't leave it and will charge her $35.00 for non delivery.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sugarsista!



Hiyya Keebsy!!



Jeff C. said:


> Good Googly Moogly....Howdy Shuga!!!



Howdy Jeff


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2012)

Back to work see ya'll later.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Dang...just found out that Rob's niece is preggo. She's only 21. Called her daddy up and he's mad enough to take it out on the 33 year old "father".


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang...just found out that Rob's niece is preggo. She's only 21. Called her daddy up and he's mad enough to take it out on the 33 year old "father".



Ruh roh!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Daughter lost/had her phone stolen Halloween night out her jacket pocket. Now I'm stuck here waiting for a new phone to arrive between 8-5 while she's at work. Someone has to be here to sign for it or they won't leave it and will charge her $35.00 for non delivery.





Sugar Plum said:


> Hiyya Keebsy!!





mudracing101 said:


> Back to work see ya'll later.


  


Sugar Plum said:


> Dang...just found out that Rob's niece is preggo. She's only 21. Called her daddy up and he's mad enough to take it out on the 33 year old "father".


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

MANDY!!!!! LOOK!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They make zigzags that big?


she said the hardest thing was keepin it lit 


Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> Nope, everything around me has dried up............
> 
> rub it in!
> 
> then why couldn't I find her? no blood????


 i found blood, he was werkin


Sugar Plum said:


> Monrin' y'all!


well how about this... you came ta visit...aaaawwwww


mudracing101 said:


> Just think bout the poor baby that dont have a mommy


 idjit


Jeff C. said:


> Daughter lost/had her phone stolen Halloween night out her jacket pocket. Now I'm stuck here waiting for a new phone to arrive between 8-5 while she's at work. Someone has to be here to sign for it or they won't leave it and will charge her $35.00 for non delivery.



atleast they narrowed the time frame down for ya!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> MANDY!!!!! LOOK!



avatar?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i found blood, he was werkin





blood on the ground said:


> avatar?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> MANDY!!!!! LOOK!



 Blood, You get this


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

I must have taken a wrong turn. Sounds like I drove right into a hen house.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ruh roh!!



Yep. Rob told me to call her up and ask how much her trip to the "clinic" in Charlotte would be, he wants to send money. I'm NOT making that phone call. He can do it. Plus, she's already decided to keep it.



Keebs said:


>



Mhmm. My thoughts exactly.



blood on the ground said:


> well how about this... you came ta visit...aaaawwwww



Don't tell anyone....but I mighta missed y'all a bit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I must have taken a wrong turn. Sounds like I drove right into a hen house.



jealous


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. Rob told me to call her up and ask how much her trip to the "clinic" in Charlotte would be, he wants to send money. I'm NOT making that phone call. He can do it. Plus, she's already decided to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just a lil` bit??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I must have taken a wrong turn. Sounds like I drove right into a hen house.





Sugar Plum said:


> Don't tell anyone...._*but I mighta missed y'all a bit*_


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I must have taken a wrong turn. Sounds like I drove right into a hen house.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> jealous


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>


Hey Sugar, while you're here, why don't you start #45 and let Nic lock it down until we need it?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just a lil` bit??



Some more than others, naturally  



Keebs said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Some more than others, naturally





Aww!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2012)

Almost gone


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Aww!


 I see you blushin from here!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Almost gone


 why ain't you countin stuff?!?! Kang!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I see you blushin from here!





  Nick don`t blush, thank you!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> why ain't you countin stuff?!?! Kang!



Had to come back to be KING. Now i'm back to work counting


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Here ya go!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=720381


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sugar, while you're here, why don't you start #45 and let Nic lock it down until we need it?



Done


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

I suppose I should get something done around the house, or work on my massive pile of homework...but I think I'll just take a lazy day, instead


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nick don`t blush, thank you!!!


 if'n you say so................. 


mudracing101 said:


> Had to come back to be KING. Now i'm back to work counting





Sugar Plum said:


> Here ya go!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=720381





Sugar Plum said:


> Done





Sugar Plum said:


> I suppose I should get something done around the house, or work on my massive pile of homework...but I think I'll just take a lazy day, instead


 you DESERVE a "lazy day"!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> if'n you say so.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks, Rob thinks otherwise , it's a good think he's working in Atlanta today...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I suppose I should get something done around the house, or work on my massive pile of homework...but I think I'll just take a lazy day, instead



Need some help studying?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks, Rob thinks otherwise , it's a good think he's working in Atlanta today...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Need some help studying? View attachment 696865


 what? you can put up with her "cacklin" but not mine??


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2012)

Locked the other one till needed. Ya`ll hurry up though. Got to leave in a little bit.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Need some help studying? View attachment 696865



We're studyin' heart rates....wanna come get yours pumpin' so I can take a listen? 



Keebs said:


> what? you can put up with her "cacklin" but not mine??



Get 'im, Keebs!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

It sho is a nice day to lay around in yer jammies.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood, You get this


yes i did!


Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. Rob told me to call her up and ask how much her trip to the "clinic" in Charlotte would be, he wants to send money. I'm NOT making that phone call. He can do it. Plus, she's already decided to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we miss you more  


mudracing101 said:


> Had to come back to be KING. Now i'm back to work counting


yous a good kang to! now back ta werk berger kang


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Need some help studying? View attachment 696865



yer nanner has some fancy moves mine just deos this


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Locked the other one till needed. Ya`ll hurry up though. Got to leave in a little bit.


 don't push it, yourgrouchiness!


Sugar Plum said:


> We're studyin' heart rates....wanna come get yours pumpin' so I can take a listen?
> 
> 
> 
> Get 'im, Keebs!


  Sugar, just askin him that, got his heart to racin!


Sugar Plum said:


> It sho is a nice day to lay around in yer jammies.


Ohlawd, you just made them all skyrocket!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> we miss you more


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> We're studyin' heart rates....wanna come get yours pumpin' so I can take a listen?







blood on the ground said:


> yer nanner has some fancy moves mine just deos this



Like a fine wine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Sugar, just askin him that, got his heart to racin!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2012)

Unlocked it. I gots to meet The Redhead in town. Ya`ll have a good day!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Locked the other one till needed. Ya`ll hurry up though. Got to leave in a little bit.



did you got hunting yesterday?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Sugar, just askin him that, got his heart to racin!
> 
> Ohlawd, you just made them all skyrocket!



 Oh lawd!





Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I'll go unlock the door!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> We're studyin' heart rates....wanna come get yours pumpin' so I can take a listen?
> 
> 
> 
> Get 'im, Keebs!





Ain`t got no heart. I got a thumpin` gizzard. 

Now, I`m gone!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t got no heart. I got a thumpin` gizzard.
> 
> Now, I`m gone!!



I bet we can try to find one 



blood on the ground said:


>



You on your way too?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yes i did!
> 
> we miss you more
> 
> ...



















Sugar Plum said:


> It sho is a nice day to lay around in yer jammies.





Keebs said:


> don't push it, yourgrouchiness!
> 
> Sugar, just askin him that, got his heart to racin!
> 
> Ohlawd, you just made them all skyrocket!



What kind of jammies  OR just send pics!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 2, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Mornin !! I think I'll go up on the mountain and cut a load of fire wood today !! Maybe turn a couple of fiest loose. Anybody want to come help ??



Bump


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t got no heart. I got a thumpin` gizzard.
> 
> Now, I`m gone!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I bet we can try to find one
> 
> 
> 
> You on your way too?



na.......web cam


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What kind of jammies  OR just send pics!!



Blue top and pink pants with polka dots  I ain't fit to be in pictures this mornin'


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Bump



Any purty leaves left for us to look at??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 2, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Bump



Hope your feists tree up some bigguns! Ours would LOVE to be a squirrel dog. And, in the yard, she'll hunt like crazy, but in the woods, she goes silent. Aggravating as all get out


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2012)

Slept in for the first time since Primitive weapons season started. Mornin yall...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Unlocked it. I gots to meet The Redhead in town. Ya`ll have a good day!





Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t got no heart. I got a thumpin` gizzard.
> 
> Now, I`m gone!!


 I'll beg to differ!


Jeff C. said:


> What kind of jammies  OR just send pics!!








 see? I knew it!


greg_n_clayton said:


> Bump


Nope, but if the leaves are still turnin, I'd like an update!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> did you got hunting yesterday?



Yep, and saw one right before dark, just couldn`t tell if it was a buck or not. Bein` it was a buck only hunt, I passed. Good thing too, warden was waitin` at the truck for me.  



Sugar Plum said:


> I bet we can try to find one
> 
> 
> 
> You on your way too?



Negative!!   



Keebs said:


> I'll beg to differ!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hush woman!! Don`t be ruuurrrnin` my reputation!!   

I even went on into Leesburg and voted.


----------

